# Woman fired for calling cops



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...alling-911-African-American-bird-watcher.html

,"Cooper 41, was terminated from her job as head of insurance investment solutions at Franklin Templeton on Tuesday, having been placed on administrative leave a day earlier.

Earning up to an estimated $170,000 per-year, the company came to the decision following an internal investigation into footage of Cooper hysterically dialing 911 on former Marvel Comics editor Christian Cooper, 57, on Monday, claiming ‘an African American man is threatening my life’.

'Following our internal review of the incident"

I read an article yesterday about how if this man had not recorded this, he could easily be the person going to jail because she as a white women pretended to be scared to the cops when in fact she approached him.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

She wasn't fired for calling the cops, but you know that.
I have seen the discussions from relatives and those in the know. An entitled urban NYC woman who believes in rules for thee not me, who also tried to pull the victim card and it cost her her job.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

They should make her work in all black college for the rest of her life


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The irony is thick.
The mayor of NYC has already blasted her online and stated she is no longer welcome in the city.
She has lost her job, surrendered the dog and continues to receive personal threats.
The park association is requesting that she be permanently banned from the park.
The media has "doxed" or published her name and personal information.
I cannot find any feedback from the man as to what he would like to see done to the woman.

She is an entitled liberal urbanite who lives in a city that virtue signals it's tolerance and diversity by screaming it at you, 
and she has just been eaten by her own kind.
She is being canceled.
I feel sorry for her.
Next.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> The irony is thick.
> The mayor of NYC has already blasted her online and stated she is no longer welcome in the city.
> She has lost her job, surrendered the dog and continues to receive personal threats.
> The park association is requesting that she be permanently banned from the park.
> ...


There is way more cosmic justice at work here than I recall ever before. 

I have always been of the opinion one barks most about what scares you most about yourself. Social justice warriors are driven by what they hate most in their own life, and project that hate onto others.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

There was a recent conversation among some gun store owners regarding the uptick in gun sales during this latest pandemic scare.
So many of these guns are being sold to 1st time buyers; many of whom were/are at least somewhat for gun control.
It seemed they were a lot of them that were inexperienced, untrained and unfamiliar with firearms.
When the shelves started getting thin and the lines longer, it became less of a "what have you got" and moreso "what have you got left?"
It was very amusing to hear the anecdotes of these left leaning customers complaining to the clerks about waiting periods and 4473s and how they never realized how hard it was to buy a gun (legally) lol.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> There is way more cosmic justice at work here than I recall ever before.
> 
> I have always been of the opinion one barks most about what scares you most about yourself. Social justice warriors are driven by what they hate most in their own life, and project that hate onto others.


I don't wish what happened to that woman on anyone.
I can identify with the guy who was there to watch the birds. It didn't matter what color he was.
Liberal or not, she is mainly guilty of being stupid in the wrong place at the wrong time.

Fascism is alive and well, however more and more it is those who like to point their finger that tend to become its victim.
How many people 20 years ago lost their job and were publicly crucified over something that was neither physical nor criminal?
I see worse occur in the Walmart parking lot or on the local streets on a regular basis.
I suppose it could be a lesson to those who choose to virtue signal and zero in on what they perceive as injustice per their own enlightened ideology, but I doubt it.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

The poor dog.
The woman behaved idiotically but what if she was say...a rape victim and felt afraid and defenseless in that situation? did she actually say anything racist or just describe him as African American?

I’m really over this public feeding frenzy.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

This woman was racist. No where does it say she was liberal or conservative but she is being labeled . That sure is a problem.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> I don't wish what happened to that woman on anyone.
> I can identify with the guy who was there to watch the birds. It didn't matter what color he was.
> Liberal or not, she is mainly guilty of being stupid in the wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> ...


I take the opposite view. She got what she deserved.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> This woman was racist. No where does it say she was liberal or conservative but she is being labeled . That sure is a problem.


I bet she voted for 0bama, both times.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> This woman was racist. No where does it say she was liberal or conservative but she is being labeled . That sure is a problem.


How do you know she is racist?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> How do you know she is racist?


Her only fear, her only charge, was that he was black.

Did he do something off camera? Who knows?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Her only fear, her only charge, was that he was black.
> 
> Did he do something off camera? Who knows?


she actually said African American, didn’t she?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Her only fear, her only charge, was that he was black.
> 
> Did he do something off camera? Who knows?


like any of these BBQ Becky types, it may or may not be that they were racist...it could be that they were just “female dogs” or mentally ill.
Or, she may be racist. She certainly seems off.
Interesting though.
when you’re a woman and live in a big city, you’re warned to trust your instincts. If someone makes you feel threatened...then you need to listen to it.

Now women can be publically shamed if they are white and they feel threatened by a man of color.
I do think sometimes that these situation seem set up.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> she actually said African American, didn’t she?


That is how we know she is a liberal.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> like any of these BBQ Becky types, it may or may not be that they were racist...it could be that they were just “female dogs” or mentally ill.
> Or, she may be racist. She certainly seems off.
> Interesting though.
> when you’re a woman and live in a big city, you’re warned to trust your instincts. If someone makes you feel threatened...then you need to listen to it.
> ...


She might be the former, but considering her position, I doubt the latter. 

To me she seems very scared. He base utterance paints her a racists. 

The question was she threatened? We really do not know. The video says no. 

If I was calling the cops on someone I don't think I would say I am being attacked by a black man. But asked what he looks like I'd call him a black man. 

In all reality - It was funny. Sad she lost so much, but she will be the better for it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

She approached the man. She did not demonstrate she was afraid of him. She wanted him to stop filming and threatened him and then pretended to be scared when he would not. It was acting.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Hopefully the dog is better off.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> She approached the man. She did not demonstrate she was afraid of him. She wanted him to stop filming and threatened him and then pretended to be scared when he would not. It was acting.


Why did she approach him?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> She approached the man. She did not demonstrate she was afraid of him. She wanted him to stop filming and threatened him and then pretended to be scared when he would not. It was acting.


Oh my goodness. Are you telling us that rape victims and victims of violent crimes must behave in a certain way that you dictate or you don’t believe them? 
do you also blame Harvey Weinsteins victims because they were friendly with him afterward?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> Oh my goodness. Are you telling us that rape victims and victims of violent crimes must behave in a certain way that you dictate or you don’t believe them?
> do you also blame Harvey Weinsteins victims because they were friendly with him afterward?


I judge each situation by the evidence before me. Do you?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> I judge each situation by the evidence before me. Do you?


do you think you really have all the evidence from watching a YouTube video?
have you heard any other side of it?
Do you really even need to judge it? 
What difference to anyone’s does your judgement make?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

And now you can see how determining someone to be a racist has evolved, or devolved.
As evidenced, racism to some is little more than a tool to label and ostracize. They have no idea or what true racism is.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> do you think you really have all the evidence from watching a YouTube video?
> have you heard any other side of it?
> Do you really even need to judge it?
> What difference to anyone’s does your judgement make?


I judged on what I saw. My judgment or opinion on that means nothing to anyone but me in this case. Why did you feel the need to bring up rape victims with regards to this case?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> She approached the man. She did not demonstrate she was afraid of him. She wanted him to stop kissing her and threatened him and then pretended to be scared when he would not. It was acting.


I see a problem.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> I judged on what I saw. My judgment or opinion on that means nothing to anyone but me in this case. Why did you feel the need to bring up rape victims with regards to this case?


For the same reason you brought up racism.
You don’t know if she is a racist but you see it as a reasonable motivation by her but her behavior could also be explained by being a victim of past trauma. Like rape.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lots of people are melodramatic. They treat their office, their chat rooms and their relationships like their personal stage.
That doesn't make it acting as per inauthentic. Some people are just wired that way.
At that moment, she was dumb.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> For the same reason you brought up racism.
> You don’t know if she is a racist but you see it as a reasonable motivation by her but her behavior could also be explained by being a victim of past trauma. Like rape.


So you believe it is possible she was calling the cops because she had been raped in the past as she drug her dog around by the neck. And from there you got to me possibly blaming Weinstein s victim. Very interesting.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> So you believe it is possible she was calling the cops because she had been raped in the past as she drug her dog around by the neck. And from there you got to me possibly blaming Weinstein s victim. Very interesting.


why not? She seemed pretty off balance. Most people in their right minds don’t do that to their dogs.
I think you’re very simplistic because you watch a video and think there is nothing else to the story.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> why not? She seemed pretty off balance. Most people in their right minds don’t do that to their dogs.
> I think you’re very simplistic because you watch a video and think there is nothing else to the story.


I did not say there was nothing else to the story. I said my opinion at this time is based on the info I have.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> I did not say there was nothing else to the story. I said my opinion at this time is based on the info I have.


yet you claimed definitely that she was a racist.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> yet you claimed definitely that she was a racist.


With the info I have, I formed that opinion. If something new comes to light, my opinion might change.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GTX63 said:


> Lots of people are melodramatic. They treat their office, their chat rooms and their relationships like their personal stage.
> That doesn't make it acting as per inauthentic. Some people are just wired that way.
> At that moment, she was dumb.


"Life's but a walking shadow, a poor player
That struts and frets his hour upon the stage
And then is heard no more: it is a tale
Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,
Signifying nothing."


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Social justice warriors are driven by what they hate most in their own life, and project that hate onto others.


It's a pattern.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Observation:
There are folks here who are exhibiting behavior similar to the woman calling the police from Central Park.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Observation:
> There are folks here who are exhibiting behavior similar to the woman calling the police from Central Park.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I could say, "I see a pattern."


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I could say, "I see a pattern."


You'd be 100% correct.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Seems to me she got fired because her employer doesn't tolerate racist behavior, they said so themselves.

Imagine if she had just said sorry to the man and leashed her dog.


----------



## unohu (Mar 10, 2020)

HDRider said:


> Her only fear, her only charge, was that he was black.
> 
> Did he do something off camera? Who knows?


Here's what happened off camera according to the man and his sister, I haven't found much on what the woman said about the incident, other than she was sorry, but this link also gives a clue as to why she would not want her dog to get a treat from a stranger. The dog choked on something he found in the street a few days before.
https://heavy.com/news/2020/05/amy-cooper-video-new-york/



> On Facebook, Christian Cooper wrote, “Central Park this morning: This woman’s dog is tearing through the plantings in the Ramble.” He described the conversation he says occurred before he began recording with his cell phone:
> 
> ME: Ma’am, dogs in the Ramble have to be on the leash at all times. The sign is right there.
> HER: The dog runs are closed. He needs his exercise.
> ...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> I did not say there was nothing else to the story. I said my opinion at this time is based on the info I have.


Isn’t that how the young man with MAGA hat, standing in front of a native drummer got hung in the media. 

Perhaps the woman is racist, maybe just nutty or possibly suffering from emotional issues but when tabloids and social media churn things up until someone is getting death threats, there is something horribly wrong.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

My forming an opinion on what I see is not the same thing as idiots acting on their opinion and extending death threats.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> My *forming an opinion* on what I see is not the same thing as idiots acting on their opinion and extending death threats.


Context again.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

And had she simply *complied with the posted leash law* this wouldn't have haven't... Where have I heard this before??


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> And had she simply *complied with the posted leash law* this wouldn't have haven't... Where have I heard this before??


That's true.
She's the cause of the problem.
It wasn't "racial".


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

doozie said:


> Seems to me she got fired because her employer doesn't tolerate *racist behavior*, they said so themselves.


There was nothing "racist" about her actions.
That's the media spin.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

there is a man threatening me,
there is an African American Male threatening me.
sort of does put a racial twist to it.
she knew if she added that, there would have been more concern for her.
she advanced on the man.
there was plenty of room behind her that she could have gone away.
.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There was nothing "racist" about her actions.
> That's the media spin.


No spin, it's what her employer actually said. (Tweeted)


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

There seems to be a knee jerk proclamation that she is a racist, yet the only thing known is that she called 911 and described being threatened by an African American male.
Describing her as a liberal left wing progressive nutter will likely bring out a few deniers. That seems to prick a few skins.
Yet what is the voting block in NYC? Well about 70% of registered voters in NYC are, wait for it, Democrats.
Based on the evidence at hand, that leads us to a pretty fair conclusion, using the above mentioned methodology.
So if you can call this woman a racist based on her describing an individual to 911, a nutjob based on her rants and erratic behavior, why not as a minority hating, progressive liberal based on the demographic?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

doozie said:


> No spin, it's what her employer actually said. (Tweeted)


Does what your employer says about you make it so?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

we don't know what went on between her and the employer. Obviously they had more to go on than what the public knows. (or will know).
Her demeaner while making the call didn't appear to me as someone afraid. In fact she sounded more like the one making any kind of threats.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> Does what your employer says about you make it so?



Even she sees it or she wouldn't have mentioned it.

NEW YORK, May 26, 2020 /PRNewswire/ -- I want to apologize to Chris Cooper for my actions when I encountered him in Central Park yesterday. I reacted emotionally and made false assumptions about his intentions when, in fact, I was the one who was acting inappropriately by not having my dog on a leash. When Chris began offering treats to my dog and confronted me in an area where there was no one else nearby and said, "You're not going to like what I'm going to do next," I assumed we were being threatened when all he had intended to do was record our encounter on his phone. He had every right to request that I leash my dog in an area where it was required. I am well aware of the pain that misassumptions and insensitive statements about race cause and would never have imagined that I would be involved in the type of incident that occurred with Chris. I hope that a few mortifying seconds in a lifetime of forty years will not define me in his eyes and that he will accept my sincere apology.

SOURCE Amy Cooper


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> we don't know what went on between her and the employer. Obviously they had more to go on than what the public knows. (or will know).
> Her demeaner while making the call didn't appear to me as someone afraid. In fact she sounded more like the one making any kind of threats.


I agree. We don't know.
I disagree that the employer obviously had more to go on.
Modern society doesn't work like that anymore.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Firing for this seems to be a bit much but we don't know her employment contract. It seems that you can be fired for many things that have nothing to do with your job. these days.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

doozie said:


> Even she sees it or she wouldn't have mentioned it.
> 
> NEW YORK, May 26, 2020 /PRNewswire/ -- I want to apologize to Chris Cooper for my actions when I encountered him in Central Park yesterday. I reacted emotionally and made false assumptions about his intentions when, in fact, I was the one who was acting inappropriately by not having my dog on a leash. When Chris began offering treats to my dog and confronted me in an area where there was no one else nearby and said, "You're not going to like what I'm going to do next," I assumed we were being threatened when all he had intended to do was record our encounter on his phone. He had every right to request that I leash my dog in an area where it was required. I am well aware of the pain that misassumptions and insensitive statements about race cause and would never have imagined that I would be involved in the type of incident that occurred with Chris. I hope that a few mortifying seconds in a lifetime of forty years will not define me in his eyes and that he will accept my sincere apology.
> 
> SOURCE Amy Cooper


I'm not defending this woman in particular. I believe her apology is sincere and yet she may likely repent of most anything at this point.
Be careful what you root for.
Losing so much based on this occurrence is out of balance.
This is a new standard yet it is selective.
It is not applied equally.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

doozie said:


> No spin, it's what her employer actually said. (Tweeted)


They are jumping on the "racist" bandwagon and covering themselves by agreeing with the PC crowd.

That doesn't make her "racist".

Nothing she did was "racist".
She's just stupid.



doozie said:


> *Imagine* if she had just said sorry to the man and leashed her dog.


Imagine if he *hadn't* said:



> 'Look, if you're going to do what you want, *I'm going to do what I want, but you're not going to like it,*' Christian responded.


That could be construed as a "threat".


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Firing for this seems to be a bit much but *we don't know* her employment contract.


We don't know she's "racist" either.
That's the knee jerk response the media started.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> We don't know she's "racist" either.
> That's the knee jerk response the media started.


You might not know but I do. There was no reason to threaten tell the police " an African American man is threating me". She walked up to him. She asked him to stop recording and then threatened him when he did not. She played the race card.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> I did not say there was nothing else to the story. I said my opinion at this time is based on the info I have.


But so does everyone else you disagree with.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

painterswife said:


> Firing for this seems to be a bit much but we don't know her employment contract. It seems that you can be fired for many things that have nothing to do with your job. these days.


It could be she is an emotional PITA at her job also and they saw this an opportunity to dump her.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> You might not know but I do.


How could you possibly know?



painterswife said:


> There was *no reason* to threaten tell the police " an African American man is threating me".


Was that statement false in any way?

She thought there was a reason to call.
Her thoughts at that instant are what matters.



painterswife said:


> She played the race card.


She *described* the man.
The media played the race card.

You're leaving out some of the pertinent details.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> How could you possibly know?
> 
> 
> Was that statement false in any way?
> ...


My opinion is different than yours. Fancy that.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> My opinion is different than yours.


You claim to "know" she's racist.
That's not possible based on the evidence shown so far.

You're still talking about "opinion".
She stated facts.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You claim to "know" she's racist.
> That's not possible based on the evidence shown so far.
> 
> You're still talking about "opinion".
> She stated facts.


Yes, my opinion based on the evidence I have. Your opinion about my opinion is based on the evidence you have. Fancy that.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> there is a man threatening me,
> there is an African American Male threatening me.
> sort of does put *a racial twist* to it.


It's an accurate description of the man.

She also said "in a bicycle helmet".
Is she "helmetist" too?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Yes, my opinion based on the evidence I have. Your opinion about my opinion is based on the evidence you have. Fancy that.


It's all the same evidence.

You can't "know" what that evidence doesn't show.
You're merely repeating yourself rather than logically explaining how you "know".


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

"You might not know but I do".

I thought that sort of mentality was supposed to be diminishing with this new era of acceptance.
What seems to be happening here is the old judge, jury and executioner method of removing a flaw from society.
I guess what is new is still old.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's all the same evidence.
> 
> You can't "know" what that evidence doesn't show.
> You're merely repeating yourself rather than logically explaining how you "know".


I know that I formed an opinion on what I saw. I know you formed and opinion about my opinion on what you saw me post. I see that as the same process. You are welcome to yours and I am will stand by mine based on what we saw and how we processed that info.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The nutty lady in the park didn't say that there was a "Really dark black afro wearing hoodlum" attacking her.
She said "African American."
Was what she said fact or an opinion?
If it was fact, was it racist?
If it was an opinion, is she welcome to hers, like others, including on this forum?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Some people confuse opinion with fact.

People see things differently.

How many angels dance on the head of a pin?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> *I know* that I formed an opinion on what I saw.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> My forming an opinion on what I see is not the same thing as idiots acting on their opinion and extending death threats.


I believe you formed a pretty strong opinion of Nick Sandmann based on a well edited video as well as well. He also had numerous death threats. 

Forming an opinion is not the same as making death threats but there does seem to be strong evidence that someone's life can easily be destroyed by social media. 

I checked pretty carefully last night and the other party has had little comment except for some comments apparently taken from facebook and if they are correct, might leave a woman alone concerned. 

https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2020/0...yed-after-calling-cops-on-black-bird-watcher/

The two went back and forth about the leash rules. Christian Cooper, according to his Facebook post, then told her: “Look, if you’re going to do what you want, I’m going to do what I want, but you’re not going to like it.” Could someone interpret something like that as a threat? 

I understand the concept behind feeding treats to someone else's dog to encourage leashes and although I can't speak for New York but I do know in Alberta, dogs have been poisoned in parks. 

There definately seems to be two sides to this story and right now, we're only getting one side.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> I believe you formed a pretty strong opinion of Nick Sandmann based on a well edited video as well as well. He also had numerous death threats.
> 
> Forming an opinion is not the same as making death threats but there does seem to be strong evidence that someone's life can easily be destroyed by social media.
> 
> ...


Please provide proof of the opinion you think I formed of Nick Sandmann. I don't agree that I formed much of an opinion of him and you might be confusing me with someone else. That opinion has nothing to do with this anyway.

I formed an opinion. I have not threatened her job, her life or anything to do with her. I stand by my opinion based on what I have seen, even if yours is different. This is not a court of law and my opinion is for me only.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

Chris was on the Don Lemon show last night. 
She was also invited, but declined to respond.
Her invitation is still open.
What's the big deal whether she is racist or not ?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

wr said:


> I believe you formed a pretty strong opinion of Nick Sandmann based on a well edited video as well as well. He also had numerous death threats.
> 
> Forming an opinion is not the same as making death threats but there does seem to be strong evidence that someone's life can easily be destroyed by social media.
> 
> ...


The East Bay Times is also racist? They called that poor bird watcher black.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

In America, the idea was that you were free to do as you pleased, including being a nutter, stupid, racist or otherwise.
Authentic racism isn't the same as what this woman is recorded doing. Not close and actually sort of silly.
It is a big deal for those who seek it out as they interpret it.
There is a sect that seeks labels to identify and tribalize individuals. In other words, they use racism in order to identify racism.

Stachoviak asks what is the big deal if she is racist?
You would have to ask the Mayor that wants her gone from his city, the boss that fired her, the media that published her personal information, the pound that took her dog back, etc.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> In America, the idea was that you were free to do as you pleased, including being a nutter, stupid, racist or otherwise.
> Authentic racism isn't the same as what this woman is recorded doing. Not close and actually sort of silly.
> It is a big deal for those who seek it out as they interpret it.
> There is a sect that seeks labels to identify and tribalize individuals. In other words, they use racism in order to identify racism.
> ...


Authentic racism? Was she just a little racist then? ( kind of like being a little pregnant)

Edited,Mr Cooper said he doesn't know if she's racist or not.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

doozie said:


> Authentic racism? Was she just a little racist then? ( kind of like being a little pregnant)
> 
> Edited,Mr Cooper said he doesn't know if she's racist or not.


Your missing the point. If she is racist because she says African American then everyone who has ever used that phrase is also racist. Anyone who ever said black man/woman is also racist. 

This would include you, me and everyone in the world old enough to talk.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

"911 what is your emergency?"
"Hey man, there is some white woman here in the brambles letting her mutt run loose. Come quick before something bad happens."
Can you form a certain opinion based on that? No wonder it takes a husband so long to win over his in laws, lol.

Re education doesn't make one smarter and is no replacement for common sense.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> "911 what is your emergency?"
> "Hey man, there is some white woman here in the brambles letting her mutt run loose. Come quick before something bad happens."
> Can you form a certain opinion based on that? No wonder it takes a husband so long to win over his in laws, lol.
> 
> Re education doesn't make one smarter and is no replacement for common sense.


"I'm going to tell them an African American man is threatening my life"

She said this to Mr Cooper before she called, as if he doesn't know he's black? Weird huh?

She didn't say "I'm going to tell them YOU'RE threatening my life" before she called. Strange.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

doozie said:


> "I'm going to tell them an African American man is threatening my life"
> 
> She said this to Mr Cooper before she called, as if he doesn't know he's black? Weird huh?
> 
> She didn't say "I'm going to tell them YOU'RE threatening my life" before she called. Strange.


Really, how can they argue that. She stated her racist intentions and followed them through.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

That sliding scale is getting slicker by the post.
I'm defending a liberal kook (see how opinion works?) against her liberal brood.
Better brand her on the forehead and cull her from the herd then.
Anyone or anything in your past we should be looking into?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mreynolds said:


> The East Bay Times is also racist? They called that poor bird watcher black.


Some of the articles I read seem to indicate the poor bird watcher was black and gay.


----------



## unohu (Mar 10, 2020)

She might be racist, she might not. Gender, race, height, weight and clothing are the very basics of describing a suspect to the police. Is everyone who uses that criteria a racist too? The reason I posted the link is it also shows the man was setting her up to get a reaction out of her and he succeeded. Are his motives being questioned at all?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> *Please provide proof* of the opinion you think I formed of Nick Sandmann.


LOL



doozie said:


> "I'm going to tell them an African American man is threatening my life"


Was there anything false in her statement?



doozie said:


> Edited,Mr Cooper said *he doesn't know* if she's racist or not.


He's the first one to say she "played the race card.", but at least he's being intellectually honest by admitting he really knows nothing about her.



> Christian Cooper said he was planning to offer the dog treats. He told NBC New York, “If the habitat is destroyed we won’t be able to go there to see the birds, to enjoy the plantings. The only way they can keep the dog from eating the treat is to put it on a leash. At some point, she decided I’m gonna play the race card, I guess.”


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Really, how can they argue that. She stated *her racist intentions* and followed them through.


What "racist intentions"?
Be specific.

Please don't go into the "my opinion" speech again.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Was there anything false in her statement?
> ...


Sheesh, can you admit he wasn't threatening her life at least, so yeah, false. LOL


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It wasn't "racial".


That's your opinion, and you are entitled to it. My opinion that she is racist was formed right after she said, “I’m going to tell them there’s an African American man threatening my life”. That was a threat from her to him, again my opinion. 

She paid a large price for her racism, but in my opinion she got what was coming to her.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

doozie said:


> Sheesh, *can you admit* he wasn't threatening her life at least, so yeah, false. LOL


She *felt* threatened.

She didn't tell the police he threatened her life.

Can you admit nothing she said was "racist"?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

"I am going to tell them there is an African American man threatening my life"


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> That's your *opinion*, and you are entitled to it. My *opinion* that she is racist was formed right after she said, “I’m going to tell them there’s an African American man threatening my life”. That was a threat from her to him, again my *opinion*.


We've heard that already.

No one has logically explained what makes her "racist".

She simply stated her intentions along with some facts.



painterswife said:


> "I am going to tell them there is an African American man threatening my life"


That's not "racist".
It's descriptive.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

unohu said:


> Are his motives being questioned at all?


Other than you I haven't seen anyone do it.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

This is Farenheit 451 but with words instead of books. When you guys start losing your jobs because someone thinks you are a certain way, then you will understand. 

Until then, act like you are a better person and believe it.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> That's your opinion, and you are entitled to it. My opinion that she is racist was formed right after she said, “I’m going to tell them there’s an African American man threatening my life”. That was a threat from her to him, again my opinion.
> 
> She paid a large price for her racism, but in my opinion she got what was coming to her.


And her children will now have to live in a food dessert and go hungry.

Good job.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> This is Farenheit 451 but with words instead of books. When you guys start losing your jobs because someone thinks you are a certain way, then you will understand.
> 
> Until then, act like you are a better person and believe it.


Her employer terminated her based on her actions. My opinion is that she violated the terms of her employment and they had the right to terminate her. She can hire an attorney if she thinks they were in the wrong.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

This thread is sad, funny, revealing, confusing, and nonsense all at once.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I am right. You are wrong.

I am smart. You are stupid.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> This thread is sad, funny, revealing, confusing, and nonsense all at once.


Just a normal day in GC.....


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> And her children will now have to live in a food dessert and go hungry.
> 
> Good job.


It's a hard world when one decides to use privilege to harass another person. She should have thought of that before she let her dog off the leash in a clearly marked area, and threatened another person with the police.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> It's a hard world when one decides to use privilege to harass another person. She *should have thought* of that before she let her dog off the leash in a clearly marked area, and *threatened* another person with the police.


He initiated the contact and made the first threat.

His video starts after all that took place.

Maybe *he* "should have thought"...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Really, how can they argue that. She stated her *racist intentions* and followed them through.


You've yet to explain *how* her intentions are "racist".


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> I am right. You are wrong.
> 
> I am smart. You are stupid.


You've seen the pattern.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> He initiated the contact and made the first threat.
> 
> His video starts after all that took place.
> 
> Maybe *he* "should have thought"...


What started the entire incident? Her dog was off leash in an area clearly marked for leashed dogs only. Therefore, she initiated the confrontation. Those are just facts.

But please, go on and on and on as usual.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> What started the entire incident?


We already had this conversation. Scroll back.



Irish Pixie said:


> Therefore, she *initiated* the *confrontation*.


No.
He took it upon himself to *confront* her about her behavior, and made the first threat.
It's all clearly stated in the article.


> Christian says *he asked *the woman to put the dog on a leash in a protected wildlife area of Central Park





> *confront*
> VERB
> 
> meet (someone) face to face with hostile or argumentative intent.





> confrontation
> NOUN
> 1. a *hostile or argumentative meeting* or situation between opposing parties.


Those are just documented facts.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> We already had this conversation. Scroll back.
> 
> 
> No.
> ...


I called it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It is so entertaining to observe how the feelers who preach compassion and love are content to see the punishment fit the crime, as they see it, on one of their own.
Don't agree with how someone handles a confrontation with a stranger and their dog? Ha! Fire them, dox them, humiliate them and run them out of town. To heck with their kids, bills, reputation be darned.
The guy should also sue for damages, or at least reparations, right? Lol.
I love the irony.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

"...her inner Karen..." 
I love it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

GTX63 said:


> It is so entertaining to observe how the feelers who preach compassion and love are content to see the punishment fit the crime, as they see it, on one of their own.
> Don't agree with how someone handles a confrontation with a stranger and their dog? Ha! Fire them, dox them, humiliate them and run them out of town. To heck with their kids, bills, reputation be darned.
> The guy should also sue for damages, or at least reparations, right? Lol.
> I love the irony.


None of the "feelers" on this forum did any such thing. Her employer terminated her due to their employment regulations, the video outed her racism, and not a single "feeler" on this forum even remotely agreed with any type of death threat.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


>


So he initiated the contact, and made the first threat.
That had already been established, but thanks for the confirmation. 



Irish Pixie said:


> the video outed her racism


I keep hearing that repeated, but no one can say *how* it makes her "racist".


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> What started the entire incident? Her dog was off leash in an area clearly marked for leashed dogs only. Therefore, she initiated the confrontation. Those are just facts.
> 
> But please, go on and on and on as usual.


One can go on. It takes more than one to go on and on, and on.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

_Racism: a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race_

This darn Merriam Webster is from 1828. Maybe someone can point out the modern version of racism as it applies to
"There is an African American threatening me/stealing my car/stabbing me/singing poorly".


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I wonder why it couldn't be just a stupid woman?
Doh, that is mysoginist.
How about a liberal nutbag?
Nope, goes against an agenda and anti mental illness.
White supremacist? Hmmm, that might work.

Labels...what's a shamer to do?


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> She *felt* threatened.
> 
> She didn't tell the police he threatened her life.
> 
> Can you admit nothing she said was "racist"?


Sure, she felt threatened and then she didn't, and after she approached Mr Cooper she called the police.
She felt so threatened she didn't even stick around until they came to file a report...


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> So he initiated the contact, and made the first threat.
> That had already been established, but thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> 
> I keep hearing that repeated, but no one can say *how* it makes her "racist".


Admit you just don't get it....


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Crazy isn't it. You say you felt threatened so you left the area? What are people thinking?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

doozie said:


> Admit you just don't get it...


Why would I admit something that isn't true?



doozie said:


> Sure, she felt threatened and then she didn't, and after she approached Mr Cooper she called the police.
> She felt so threatened she didn't even stick around until they came to file a report...


He did in fact make a "threatening" statement.
She called to report that fact.
It's all on the video or in the article

None of that makes her "racist".


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> Crazy isn't it. You say you felt threatened so you left the area? What are people thinking?


Yeah, scared enough to walk right up to the threat, looked like arms length to me, and then call the police. 
Just not threatened enough to follow up on the call she made.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

After reading through all of this...It made me think of this studio C


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ziptie said:


> After reading through all of this...It made me think of this studio C


It's *cheap* entertainment at it's finest.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Her employer terminated her based on her actions. My opinion is that she violated the terms of her employment and they had the right to terminate her. She can hire an attorney if she thinks they were in the wrong.


No. They terminated her because they worry about what the Lynch mob will do for profits. 

Wonder who that is?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> "...her inner Karen..."
> I love it.


I saw that too. Didn't see that one before.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> None of the "feelers" on this forum did any such thing. Her employer terminated her due to their employment regulations, the video outed her racism, and not a single "feeler" on this forum even remotely agreed with any type of death threat.


But fire, humiliate and run out of town is all good?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The responses against a liberal by liberals is absolutely worth movie price popcorn.
Then the Monday arm chair experts who know exactly how they would respond, even with no prior warning. They are a hoot!
The tightrope they expect every single person to walk without ever a stutter, lest they bring ruin upon themselves.
No one has ever chuckled at an ethnic joke, made an off color comment about someone, cheated, lied, yelled at their kids in public, took a drug or sold a gun they weren't supposed to. They never honked their horn in public and waved a finger.
My goodness, the air in those towers must be pure.
If we missed a few of your virtues, please signal again.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> It's a hard world when one decides to use privilege to harass another person.


My guess is you are referring to the woman's 'perceived' privilege. But, I wonder which of these two combatants is more privileged? (Interesting they both share the name Cooper) Mr. Cooper's resume is very impressive. His efforts extend from Hollywood to Marvel Comics to the board of directors of the NYC Audubon Society. He is a former Harvard classmate of Trump critic George Conway, most impressive. I wonder how much traction this episode would have gotten if Mr. Cooper was a high school dropout, unemployed Uber driver? 

At this point the only card Ms. Cooper has yet to play is, "I am not a racist, some of my best friends are black". Did she get what she deserves? Depends on who you ask.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Since no one bothers to define racism or explain how the dictionary interpretation applies here, I'll suppose this.
If a poster(s) doesn't get what was said that was racist, does that make them racist as well or maybe just ignorant?
If the woman in the park didn't know what she said was racist may she was just ignorant too?
Should the same penalty apply to ignorance as racism? Hmm.
How about we find something someone said here, and maybe or maybe not apply context and burn them at the stake too.
Each time they post make sure to remind them and everyone else what they are, not what they did, but what they are.
We can judge each case based on our opinion and the evidence we have in front of us.
Very good, thanks for participating everyone and now let's eat!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> The responses against a liberal by liberals is absolutely worth movie price popcorn.
> Then the Monday arm chair experts who know exactly how they would respond, even with no prior warning. They are a hoot!
> The tightrope they expect every single person to walk without ever a stutter, lest they bring ruin upon themselves.
> No one has ever chuckled at an ethnic joke, made an off color comment about someone, cheated, lied, yelled at their kids in public, took a drug or sold a gun they weren't supposed to. They never honked their horn in public and waved a finger.
> ...


I know how funny is it that liberals would believe in something and stand behind that no matter who the person who did the deeds political persuasions. I know a hard concept for many conservatives to understand.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

So the guy confronts the woman dog owner instead of letting the authorities handle it. He then escalated it by threatening her and or her pet. Seems to be clear that he has problems and should be dealt with. 

The woman gets fired because she used the term African American as a description with a possible interpretation by some that it seems used in a racist content. None of her actions were taken at work, so her private life was used to fire her. Seems to be an attempt at positive advertising for the company she worked for. Lots of issues with this whole thing to ruin a career over.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> I know how funny is it that liberals would *believe in something and stand behind that* *no matter who the person who did the deeds* political persuasions.


Does that apply to being honest too?



> *Over 100,000* deaths from Covid in the US today. Reality bites but must be faced.


https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6 3:08 PM



> *99,724* deaths US


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> I know how funny is it that liberals would believe in something and stand behind that no matter who the person who did the deeds political persuasions. I know a hard concept for many conservatives to understand.


Just as funny as a conservative standing up for a liberals right to freedom I guess.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Redlands Okie said:


> So the guy confronts the woman dog owner instead of letting the authorities handle it. He then escalated it by threatening her and or her pet. Seems to be clear that he has problems and should be dealt with.
> 
> The woman gets fired because she used the term African American as a description with a possible interpretation by some that it seems used in a racist content. None of her actions were taken at work, so her private life was used to fire her. Seems to be an attempt at positive advertising for the company she worked for. Lots of issues with this whole thing to ruin a career over.


Lighten up Okie. Those 1% ers need that money.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> No. They terminated her because they worry about what the Lynch mob will do for profits.
> 
> Wonder who that is?


Is violating the all employment contracts OK, or just in this case?



mreynolds said:


> But fire, humiliate and run out of town is all good?


Did they humiliate her, or did she do that all by herself? She's definitely terminated, but I'm not so sure about run out of town.

And no "feelers" on this forum did any of those things...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tobster said:


> My guess is you are referring to the woman's 'perceived' privilege. But, I wonder which of these two combatants is more privileged? (Interesting they both share the name Cooper) Mr. Cooper's resume is very impressive. His efforts extend from Hollywood to Marvel Comics to the board of directors of the NYC Audubon Society. He is a former Harvard classmate of Trump critic George Conway, most impressive. I wonder how much traction this episode would have gotten if Mr. Cooper was a high school dropout, unemployed Uber driver?
> 
> At this point the only card Ms. Cooper has yet to play is, "I am not a racist, some of my best friends are black". Did she get what she deserves? Depends on who you ask.


You're right, in a way, it shouldn't matter that Mr. Cooper is very accomplished. But it most certainly does.



Redlands Okie said:


> So the guy confronts the woman dog owner instead of letting the authorities handle it. He then escalated it by threatening her and or her pet. Seems to be clear that he has problems and should be dealt with.
> 
> The woman gets fired because she used the term African American as a description with a possible interpretation by some that it seems used in a racist content. None of her actions were taken at work, so her private life was used to fire her. Seems to be an attempt at positive advertising for the company she worked for. Lots of issues with this whole thing to ruin a career over.


Perhaps with a knee to neck?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Is violating the all employment contracts OK, or just in this case?


I believe there's been no "all employment contracts" shown.
Do you have a link?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Perhaps with a knee to neck?


Only if its an accepted and trained for procedure by the employer I would assume.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Is violating the all employment contracts OK, or just in this case?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU said "she got what she deserved."

I don't know if your a feeler or not but you seem to respond to that word so who knows?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Is violating the all employment contracts OK, or just in this case?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know she violated her contract? It has to be proven first. Even people that have addictions get a second chance. Many companies have been sued for firing someone with addictions without giving them a second chance. Why doesn't a racist get a chance to reform?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Is violating the all employment contracts OK, or just in this case?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yes, she had been very humiliated.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> And yes, she had been very humiliated.


By *her* actions in a viral video, correct? 



mreynolds said:


> How do you know she violated her contract? It has to be proven first. Even people that have addictions get a second chance. Many companies have been sued for firing someone with addictions without giving them a second chance. Why doesn't a racist get a chance to reform?


The terms of employment, from her employer, was in one of the links. 

I have no clue why Ms. Cooper's employer didn't give her a second chance. Perhaps she'll sue them, who knows?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> Why doesn't a racist get a chance to reform?


I'm still waiting to see some *real* proof she's "racist".


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> By *her* actions in a viral video, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





painterswife said:


>


That looks more like Franklin Templetons hiring policy


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

coolrunnin said:


> That looks more like Franklin Templetons hiring policy


Thank you. That's one of the statements from Franklin Templeton I've read. Yes, most employers require signing the stated hiring policy to acknowledge that you've read and understand it.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> By *her* actions in a viral video, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By their own words it says "workplace". 

She wasn't in the workplace. Not legal grounds for dismissal.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm still waiting to see some *real* proof she's "racist".


If it's that one phrase then we are all racists.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> If it's that one phrase then we are all racists.


And probably some other things too.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> By their own words it says "workplace".
> 
> She wasn't in the workplace. Not legal grounds for dismissal.


You win.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> You win.


I'm not trying to win. Do you think a bully is better than a racist? Worse?

How is it ok to bully someone like what has been happening all over? Even if I don't like someone, and I think what they did is wrong, I think that bullying is even worse. It fixes nothing. It helps no one. It make it worse in fact.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

mreynolds said:


> How do you know she violated her contract? It has to be proven first. Even people that have addictions get a second chance. Many companies have been sued for firing someone with addictions without giving them a second chance. Why doesn't a racist get a chance to reform?



Seems to be a lot of hate coming from one side and on top of this individual.
Hard to imagine living with that stuff percolating all the time, but oh well.
We should try to find what charges she has been brought up on and if she has an attorney yet.
I would think at this point she may be looking forward to jail time.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

mreynolds said:


> I'm not trying to win. Do you think a bully is better than a racist? Worse?
> 
> How is it ok to bully someone like what has been happening all over? Even if I don't like someone, and I think what they did is wrong, I think that bullying is even worse. It fixes nothing. It helps no one. It make it worse in fact.


Seems to be quite a few bullies in this case. An online lynching before the judge has even rode into town.
Oops, it is a foul to say the "L" word?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

No bullies here. Sharing an opinion to others not involved or that have no sway on the situation is not bullying.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> No bullies here. Sharing an opinion to others not involved or that have no sway on the situation is not bullying.


I wasn't calling anyone on here one of her bullyers. She has enough already on other social media. 

I actually think there is a fair chance she could be racist. I do not think her punishment warrants the crime though as long as we live in a free country.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> Seems to be quite a few bullies in this case. An online lynching before the judge has even rode into town.
> Oops, it is a foul to say the "L" word?


That is exactly what has happened. A virtual lynching.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> I wasn't calling anyone on here one of her bullyers. She has enough already on other social media.
> 
> I actually think there is a fair chance she could be racist. I do not think her punishment warrants the crime though as long as we live in a free country.


I also have a problem with her losing her job but here in this free country, you can lose your job for reasons that have nothing to do with the performance on your job but your personal life or even who you vote for.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Here is a little heads up. 
Her company didn't let her go because they were so repugnantly offended by those two words uttered. Saying they did and believing they did are not the same, no matter how good the talent.
She isn't being threatened with being not welcome in NYC by the Mayor because he is really upset by this woman's actions.
Free country has nothing to do with it. In fact, quite the opposite. She is an example to anyone else to dares utter such perceived profanity in the presence of a minority that should not be named.
I want to show you the sincere courtesy of stating that you are old enough and wise enough to know that this was motivated by much more than one little lib and her momentary lapse in judgement. And as I noted close to your original post, this woman was not arrested for calling the cops, but you already knew that too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Pondering this. Apparently she doesn't have the right to be frightened (for herself or her dog) or to make bad decisions or to say things that seem stupid to others and then retain her job.

It would be fascinating to see the contract she signed with her former employer.

I am glad that I'm self employed now. I was MUCH too outspoken when I worked for a school district.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

"You can ensure the safety of your defense if you only hold positions that cannot be attacked."


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> I'm not trying to win. Do you think a bully is better than a racist? Worse?
> 
> How is it ok to bully someone like what has been happening all over? Even if I don't like someone, and I think what they did is wrong, I think that bullying is even worse. It fixes nothing. It helps no one. It make it worse in fact.


I was being flippant. I respect you, always have, so I'll try to explain my opinion. You didn't call anyone out as a bully or a "feeler" because they had a differing opinion. Thank you. 

I understand what you're saying about the Ms. Cooper being bullied, I do. I don't see it that way, but I can understand why someone would. What I see is a woman that realized she screwed up the minute Mr. Cooper started to record her self entitled rant (he and she agree what happened, she in her apology and he on social media) about having her dog run loose in an area where it was clearly marked that it shouldn't be. I've known, most people have known or witnessed such transgressions by people, that feel that the rules don't apply to them. When I was younger, I was a smidge that way too, but I grew up and realized that there are other people in the world. Anywho, she didn't threaten him with law enforcement *until *he started to video her entitled rant, Mr. Cooper even told her to just take the dog to another area, that wasn't good enough. It was at that point she realized what she'd done and it was recorded. She compounded it by threatening him with the police, and if you watch the video she told the dispatcher at least once in a normal voice that an African American man was threatening her, either the dispatcher didn't hear or to to make a further point, she raised her voice and added a bit of hysteria, repeating that an African American man was threatening her. That's the deciding moment for me. I know what afraid looks and sounds like, she wasn't afraid of him. 

Ms. Cooper humiliated herself on video, her employer didn't like what she said on the video and terminated her, and she brought it all on herself. If she had leashed her dog (rather than strangling it) when he first asked none of this would have happened. But she decided she didn't have to follow the rules and escalated the encounter. She had multiple occasions to change the outcome, and just didn't. I don't feel sorry for her, she brought it all on herself. 

We're not going to agree on this issue, but I did want to explain to you why I feel the way I do.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I suspect Ms. Cooper was terminated because she behaved at work like she did in the park and this was just a fine opportunity. But, it is just a conjecture by me. Just like anything that happened before the video. There does not appear to be any innocents in this particular incident....well, maybe the dog being a dog.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Is it illegal to *be* a racist? Or is just racist behavior that crosses a very dimly demarcated line illegal? 

If you have had very bad experiences with Star Bellied Sneeches, and you don't want anything to do with them, and you speak derisively about them, are you a racist?


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Is it illegal to *be* a racist? Or is just racist behavior that crosses a very dimly demarcated line illegal?
> 
> If you have had very bad experiences with Star Bellied Sneeches, and you don't want anything to do with them, and you speak derisively about them, are you a racist?


See post 157.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Is it illegal to *be* a racist? Or is just racist behavior that crosses a very dimly demarcated line illegal?
> 
> If you have had very bad experiences with Star Bellied Sneeches, and you don't want anything to do with them, and you speak derisively about them, are you a racist?


I’ve been told very succinctly that if you are white, you are a racist.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’ve been told very succinctly that if you are white, you are a racist.


I was told that very thing by a speaker my employer hired to lecture us on race relations about 10 years ago.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> I was being flippant. I respect you, always have, so I'll try to explain my opinion. You didn't call anyone out as a bully or a "feeler" because they had a differing opinion. Thank you.
> 
> I understand what you're saying about the Ms. Cooper being bullied, I do. I don't see it that way, but I can understand why someone would. What I see is a woman that realized she screwed up the minute Mr. Cooper started to record her self entitled rant (he and she agree what happened, she in her apology and he on social media) about having her dog run loose in an area where it was clearly marked that it shouldn't be. I've known, most people have known or witnessed such transgressions by people, that feel that the rules don't apply to them. When I was younger, I was a smidge that way too, but I grew up and realized that there are other people in the world. Anywho, she didn't threaten him with law enforcement *until *he started to video her entitled rant, Mr. Cooper even told her to just take the dog to another area, that wasn't good enough. It was at that point she realized what she'd done and it was recorded. She compounded it by threatening him with the police, and if you watch the video she told the dispatcher at least once in a normal voice that an African American man was threatening her, either the dispatcher didn't hear or to to make a further point, she raised her voice and added a bit of hysteria, repeating that an African American man was threatening her. That's the deciding moment for me. I know what afraid looks and sounds like, she wasn't afraid of him.
> 
> ...


All that is true but I also remember him saying "the Karen came out in her."

This to me shows that he thinks there is a "Karen" in every white girl. Even you. I just hope he doesn't turn the camera on you and post it after cut and edit. I wouldn't like to see your family lose their livelyhood.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’ve been told very succinctly that if you are white, you are a racist.


Me too. And I'm Texan so that makes me a double one. Even Nevada has called me one several times just by way of geography.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am white, female, and 65. Doomed, I tell you. DOOMED.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am white, female, and 65. Doomed, I tell you. DOOMED.


And Texan.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> All that is true but I also remember him saying "the Karen came out in her."
> 
> This to me shows that he thinks there is a "Karen" in every white girl. Even you. I just hope he doesn't turn the camera on you and post it after cut and edit. I wouldn't like to see your family lose their livelyhood.


There's a little bit of Karen (it's just slang for entitled) in all of us, even men. There's a male version of Karen having hissy fits about masks and state shut downs right now, the female version over the same subject(s) isn't pretty either.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Too many humans on the planet and we're getting tired of bumping into each other.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I was *MUCH too outspoken* when I worked for a school district.


Sweet little you????
Surely you jest.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> But she decided she didn't have to follow the rules and escalated the encounter. She had multiple occasions to change the outcome, and just didn't. I don't feel sorry for her, she brought it all on herself.


Sounds a lot like this scenario:
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/killing-by-cops.608756/page-2#post-8651060


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> There's a little bit of Karen (it's just slang for entitled) in all of us, even men. There's a male version of Karen having hissy fits about masks and state shut downs right now, the female version over the same subject(s) isn't pretty either.


If she is just a Karen then why are we treating her like a Becky?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Here is a short video of an old woman, white, not that is should matter, but it does to some, in a wheel chair, being assaulted by numerous women and men, who are black, not that it should matter but it does to some, doused with a fire extinguisher, while onlookers stand by recording it on their phones.
Anyone hear from the mayor that they are no longer welcome in Minneapolis?
Think they have their pink slips and 2 week pay envelope in hand about now?
Think they will be online posting their apologies about now?
Can we dox their personal information so they keep a constant eye out their window and their doors locked?
For those who haven't swallowed the piety pill, be warned that it isn't an easy watch, and the aggression is only ramped up further when they decided trying to defend herself justifies their actions.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

several (a few) comments about giving this woman a second chance..
Maybe she already had a second chance, or a third ??
Just speculating, no evidence .
Just for the record. I would have told her to leash her dog in that situation. but not for the reason of saving a few plants. I do not particularly trust strange dogs.
I have been bitten at least 3 times. It is not a pleasant thing to experience.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

mreynolds said:


> All that is true but I also remember him saying "the Karen came out in her."
> 
> This to me shows that he thinks there is a "Karen" in every white girl. Even you. I just hope he doesn't turn the camera on you and post it after cut and edit. I wouldn't like to see your family lose their livelyhood.


I read an interesting opinion the other day that the entire "Karen" meme is being used to shut down and minimize women, especially women of a certain age and color. I don't know if I agree with the opinion, but it certainly made me think.

Is labeling someone a "Karen" also a form of discrimination? Misogyny? I mean, if I were in a disagreement with someone that they recorded recorded without my consent, put out there publicly without my consent, and then called me a name publicly that had certain negative connotations - namely that I'm just a crazy (often middle-aged) white woman who shouldn't be taken seriously - that smacks of another way of reducing a person and a circumstance to a caricature of a human being with all of the stereotypes that go along with that caricature. You know us crazy middle-aged Karens, watch out.

Completely aside, I really hate everyone video recording every little perceived slight and thinking the rest of the word needs to be in on it, as well as calling the cops for ridiculous reasons and wasting tax payer resources. Pull up your big girl/boy panties and solve your own problems, and stop with the fake victimhood and entitlement.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> several (a few) comments about giving this woman a second chance..
> Maybe she already had a second chance, or a third ??
> Just speculating, no evidence .
> Just for the record. I would have told her to leash her dog in that situation. but not for the reason of saving a few plants. I do not particularly trust strange dogs.
> I have been bitten at least 3 times. It is not a pleasant thing to experience.


I was one of those comments and you are right. I have no proof this was the first offense. By the same token we have no proof she is racist.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Mish said:


> I read an interesting opinion the other day that the entire "Karen" meme is being used to shut down and minimize women, especially women of a certain age and color. I don't know if I agree with the opinion, but it certainly made me think.
> 
> Is labeling someone a "Karen" also a form of discrimination? Misogyny? I mean, if I were in a disagreement with someone that they recorded recorded without my consent, put out there publicly without my consent, and then called me a name publicly that had certain negative connotations - namely that I'm just a crazy (often middle-aged) white woman who shouldn't be taken seriously - that smacks of another way of reducing a person and a circumstance to a caricature of a human being with all of the stereotypes that go along with that caricature. You know us crazy middle-aged Karens, watch out.
> 
> Completely aside, I really hate everyone video recording every little perceived slight and thinking the rest of the word needs to be in on it, as well as calling the cops for ridiculous reasons and wasting tax payer resources. Pull up your big girl/boy panties and solve your own problems, and stop with the fake victimhood and entitlement.


That was exactly my sentiments too.

As far as the Karen/Becky/Chad stuff, that really gets my goat also. We use these terms to describe someone who is bigoted and don't realize that using that term is just as bigoted as the one you are using it against. Then we put the one using it on a pedestal and applaud them. This just leads to more people doing it. 

We say we all want equality then go check that box saying what race we are for everything in this world. It's the government's way of constantly reminding us that we are different and should stay that way. They tell us we need to try and get along then slam us with their version of reality to put us at odds with each other.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Mish said:


> I read an interesting opinion the other day that the entire "Karen" meme is being used to shut down and minimize women, especially women of a certain age and color. I don't know if I agree with the opinion, but it certainly made me think.
> 
> Is labeling someone a "Karen" also a form of discrimination? Misogyny? I mean, if I were in a disagreement with someone that they recorded recorded without my consent, put out there publicly without my consent, and then called me a name publicly that had certain negative connotations - namely that I'm just a crazy (often middle-aged) white woman who shouldn't be taken seriously - that smacks of another way of reducing a person and a circumstance to a caricature of a human being with all of the stereotypes that go along with that caricature. You know us crazy middle-aged Karens, watch out.
> 
> Completely aside, I really hate everyone video recording every little perceived slight and thinking the rest of the word needs to be in on it, as well as calling the cops for ridiculous reasons and wasting tax payer resources. Pull up your big girl/boy panties and solve your own problems, and stop with the fake victimhood and entitlement.


And yes, it is very misogynist in my humble opinion. It is a way for the person saying it so they can feel better about their own life at the expense of someone else.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> don't realize that using that term is just as bigoted


Who does not realize?


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

mreynolds said:


> That was exactly my sentiments too.
> 
> As far as the Karen/Becky/Chad stuff, that really gets my goat also. We use these terms to describe someone who is bigoted and don't realize that using that term is just as bigoted as the one you are using it against. Then we put the one using it on a pedestal and applaud them. This just leads to more people doing it.
> 
> We say we all want equality then go check that box saying what race we are for everything in this world. It's the government's way of constantly reminding us that we are different and should stay that way. They tell us we need to try and get along then slam us with their version of reality to put us at odds with each other.


Mob mentality and tribalism. Give the required double speak of ending it but do everything we can to inflame it daily. You shouldn't judge a book by its cover, unless the cover is one of the current Mob Approved (™) covers, and then the mob should definitely pile on and ruin lives.

Humans suck and I really need caffeine, so cranky


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Mish said:


> Humans suck


They really do.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Who does not realize?


Everyone who uses those terms. But you knew that already.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> We say we all want equality then go check that box saying *what race we are*


On the census form this year, I wrote in "human" for my wife and I.
(Although sometimes I do wonder about her.)


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Everyone who uses those terms. But you knew that already.


You missed my point, which is, everyone DOES releize their bias. They just feel justified in that bias. They may not admit their bias, but they still know they have it. We all have bias. Our bias can be changed, but it is not changed very often.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> You missed my point, which is, everyone DOES releize their bias. They just feel justified in that bias. They may not admit their bias, but they still know they have it. We all have bias. Our bias can be changed, but it is not changed very often.


I agree but bias by color is by design from our government. It should be the least bias imo. I don't like lazy people and liars. I'm glad those are not protected classes yet.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> On the census form this year, I wrote in "human" for my wife and I.
> (Although sometimes I do wonder about her.)


She says the same thing about you too lol.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> She says the same thing about you too lol.


I can't post the things she says about me.
I just get **********


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> By their own words it says "workplace".
> 
> She wasn't in the workplace. Not legal grounds for dismissal.


*New York* is an “*employment*-at-*will*” *state*. Therefore, an employer may generally terminate an *employment* relationship at any time and for any reason, unless a law or agreement provides otherwise. It doesn't matter whether it was in the workplace or not.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> On the census form this year, I wrote in "human" for my wife and I.
> (Although sometimes I do wonder about her.)


I did the same thing.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I know, I know.

VAN JONES: It’s not the racist white person who is in the Ku Klux Klan that we have to worry about. It’s the white liberal Hillary Clinton supporter walking her dog in Central Park who would tell you right now, you know, people like that – “oh, I don’t see race, race is no big deal to me, I see us all as the same, I give to charities.”

But the minute she sees a black man who she does not respect or who she has a slight thought against, she weaponized race like she had been trained by the Aryan Nation.

A Klan member could not have been better trained to pick up the […] phone and tell the police it’s a black man, “African-American man, come get him.” So even the most liberal, well-intentioned white person has a virus in his or her brain that can be activated at an instant.

And so what you’re seeing now is a curtain falling away. And those of us who have been burdened by this every minute, every second of our entire lives are fragile right now. We are fragile right now. We are tired.​


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> VAN JONES: It’s not the racist white person who is in the Ku Klux Klan that we have to worry about. It’s the white liberal Hillary Clinton supporter walking her dog in Central Park who would tell you right now, you know, people like that – “oh, I don’t see race, race is no big deal to me, I see us all as the same, I give to charities.”
> 
> ...


Do you find it hypocritical to deride CNN at every turn, yet use this to support your agenda? Just curious.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> VAN JONES: It’s not the racist white person who is in the Ku Klux Klan that we have to worry about. It’s the white liberal Hillary Clinton supporter walking her dog in Central Park who would tell you right now, you know, people like that – “oh, I don’t see race, race is no big deal to me, I see us all as the same, I give to charities.”
> 
> ...


Mr. Jones can see them better than they can see themselves, lol.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

https://www.realclearpolitics.com/v..._white_liberal_hillary_clinton_supporter.html



> So even the most liberal well-intentioned white person has a virus in his or her brain that can be activated at an instant.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Do you find it hypocritical to deride CNN at every turn, yet use this to support your agenda?


We "deride" them whenever they are caught telling lies.
This *commentary* is largely truth and *opinion*.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Meanwhile on fox news. The aliens are leaving the planet.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> Meanwhile on fox news. The aliens are leaving the planet.


Got a link?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Can you still hear Fauci's instructions to you in your basement?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/vi...al_hillary_clinton_supporter.html?jwsource=cl


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Do you find it hypocritical to deride CNN at every turn, yet use this to support your agenda? Just curious.


When someone, anyone, says something I agree with I will use it. A person, or an organization can be wrong on most things, and then be right on somethings. Why is that hard for you to understand? 

If Planned Parenthood started trying to curb abortions for convenience I would start agreeing with them on that.

I always chuckle when people say they will not read Breitbart, or watch One American News, or listen to Tucker Carlson because they are biased. You have to take it all in to create your own balance. Ignoring one side makes you lopsided.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Mr. Jones can see them better than they can see themselves, lol.


I think he sees them perfectly for what they are.

Maybe this is a blind squirrel thing, but he did find the nut this time.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> When someone, anyone, says something I agree with I will use it. A person, or an organization can be wrong on most things, and then be right on somethings. Why is that hard for you to understand?
> 
> If Planned Parenthood started trying to curb abortions for convenience I would start agreeing with them on that.
> 
> I always chuckle when people say they will not read Breitbart, or watch One American News, or listen to Tucker Carlson because they are biased. You have to take it all in to create your own balance. Ignoring one side makes you lopsided.


I understand that completely, and Mr. Jones lives with bigotry every day. You on the other hand, just use what he endures to promote your agenda. I do think that's hypocritical. But it's just my opinion.

No, I do not read/listen to alt right propaganda, nor do I read/listen to the alt left. It's all chaff, the grain is in the middle.

Congratulations on hitting so many controversial topics in the last couple days.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> No, I do not read/listen to alt right propaganda, nor do I read/listen to the alt left.


I cannot begin to express the value I put on your opinion.

I do not think you even know what alt right/left means. Just using those terms shows your over developed bias. Their definition is your opinion, and I have established how much I trust that.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> I cannot begin to express the value I put on your opinion.
> 
> I do not think you even know what alt right/left means. Just using those terms shows your over developed bias. Their definition is your opinion, and I have established how much I trust that.


The feeling mutual. I'm glad we worked that out. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> The feeling mutual. I'm glad we worked that out. Have a wonderful day.


I still have hope for us to come together on something, just like Van and I did.

You have a good day too.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

If it is OK for white people to be called "******" then why can't other races be called my their skin color ? 
BTW, I couldn't care less if the woman is a racist.
That is her choice, IF she is.. or not..


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Congratulations on hitting so many controversial topics in the last couple days.





Irish Pixie said:


> The feeling mutual. I'm glad we worked that out. Have a wonderful day.


Those sound suspiciously like some of those "rude poke" things.
That would be hypocritical too wouldn't it?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> I cannot begin to express *the value* I put on your opinion.


I can guess what it is but I won't say.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I can guess what it is but I won't say.


Discretion IS the better part of valor.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I understand that completely, and Mr. Jones lives with bigotry every day. You on the other hand, just use what he endures to promote your agenda. I do think that's hypocritical. But it's just my opinion.
> 
> No, I do not read/listen to alt right propaganda, nor do I read/listen to the alt left. It's all chaff, the grain is in the middle.
> 
> Congratulations on hitting so many controversial topics in the last couple days.



I've lived with bigotry and I'm sure it will happen again but you can't combat bigotry with social media bullying and that's exactly what happened to this woman. 

Certainly, she could use some education and awareness but do you truly believe that ruining her life will foster greater tolerance and understanding toward minorities? She may learn to mouth the right words publicly, but then again, she likely already did that most of the time. 

It may feel like justice has been served but ruining her life changed nothing in her heart and will likely foster more hate than kindness and understanding.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wr said:


> I've lived with bigotry and I'm sure it will happen again but you can't combat bigotry with social media bullying and that's exactly what happened to this woman.
> 
> Certainly, she could use some education and awareness but do you truly believe that ruining her life will foster greater tolerance and understanding toward minorities? She may learn to mouth the right words publicly, but then again, she likely already did that most of the time.
> 
> It may feel like justice has been served but ruining her life changed nothing in her heart and will likely foster more hate than kindness and understanding.


The retribution she suffered will drive soccer mom's to a more suppressed form of racism and polite, but insincere, platitudes. 

We are eating our young. She is quite possibly ruined, at best, bitter.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

HDRider said:


> The retribution she suffered will drive soccer mom's to a more suppressed form of racism and polite, but insincere, platitudes.
> 
> We are eating our young. She is quite possibly ruined, at best, bitter.


These viral videos serve to generate more viral videos, which are nothing more than social media bullying. 

I know many believe that it's justified because it creates awareness but it really doesn't. More lives are ruined which generates more resentment. 

When I first moved to the city, I can't even tell you how many times that I was told how nice it was that an Indian girl was actually working for a living but it was clear that none had any expectations that an Indian would hold a job for long. 

Certainly, I could have filled out dozens of complaints with HR but being first to work and last to leave makes a much better impression. 

Any time I pass through a check stop, I'm likely going to be held up a bit longer to give a BAC because we all know that natives are drunks but to date, I've always smiled, blown and commented that it's good we're trying to keep impaired drivers off the road. 

I've shopped at some pretty high end stores and I'm always followed by overly helpful staff because we all know that natives can't afford to shop there and they're just there to shoplift. I ignore them until I need them and if I find what I like, I make my purchase and if not, I thank them for the help and move on. 

Every day, every time I encounter ignorance or bias, I'm offered a teaching opportunity and every time that opportunity arises, I proudly show somebody that their outdated thinking is incorrect.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> I've lived with bigotry and I'm sure it will happen again but you can't combat bigotry with social media bullying and that's exactly what happened to this woman.
> 
> Certainly, she could use some education and awareness but do you truly believe that ruining her life will foster greater tolerance and understanding toward minorities? She may learn to mouth the right words publicly, but then again, she likely already did that most of the time.
> 
> It may feel like justice has been served but ruining her life changed nothing in her heart and will likely foster more hate than kindness and understanding.


The death threats were ridiculous. However, there are consequences for decisions made.

ETA: By lying in her phone call to police, she could have gotten Mr. Cooper arrested, seriously injured, or dead.

This post still sums up my opinion:


Irish Pixie said:


> I was being flippant. I respect you, always have, so I'll try to explain my opinion. You didn't call anyone out as a bully or a "feeler" because they had a differing opinion. Thank you.
> 
> I understand what you're saying about the Ms. Cooper being bullied, I do. I don't see it that way, but I can understand why someone would. What I see is a woman that realized she screwed up the minute Mr. Cooper started to record her self entitled rant (he and she agree what happened, she in her apology and he on social media) about having her dog run loose in an area where it was clearly marked that it shouldn't be. I've known, most people have known or witnessed such transgressions by people, that feel that the rules don't apply to them. When I was younger, I was a smidge that way too, but I grew up and realized that there are other people in the world. Anywho, she didn't threaten him with law enforcement *until *he started to video her entitled rant, Mr. Cooper even told her to just take the dog to another area, that wasn't good enough. It was at that point she realized what she'd done and it was recorded. She compounded it by threatening him with the police, and if you watch the video she told the dispatcher at least once in a normal voice that an African American man was threatening her, either the dispatcher didn't hear or to to make a further point, she raised her voice and added a bit of hysteria, repeating that an African American man was threatening her. That's the deciding moment for me. I know what afraid looks and sounds like, she wasn't afraid of him.
> 
> ...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> The death threats were ridiculous. However, there are consequences for decisions made.
> 
> ETA: By lying in her phone call to police, she could have gotten Mr. Cooper arrested, seriously injured, or dead.
> 
> This post still sums up my opinion:


She could also be killed or driven to suicide as well but as I stated previously, some feel that the social media bullying is justified, although no lessons were learned and more hate is generated. 

My friend's son was shot on the side of the highway because one of his teammates acted foolishly, somebody recorded it and subsequently felt the brunt of 'justified social media bullying'.

The young man lost everything a youthful mind could fathom, a promising hockey career, scholarships and his own family became nothing more than collateral damage. Feeling he had nothing to lose, he followed my friend's son out of town after hockey practice and shot him on the side of the highway. 

It would have been so easy for my friend to have fanned the flames when interviewed by the media but she clarified that her family hated the idea that a foolish moment in a young man's life had been recorded, he'd been bullied to the point where he snapped, asked clearly for no more violence and invited outsiders to a healing ceremony instead. 

It takes greater courage to stop intolerance with education and awareness than perpetuating it by social media bullying.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> She could also be killed or driven to suicide as well but as I stated previously, some feel that the social media bullying is justified, although no lessons were learned and more hate is generated.
> 
> My friend's son was shot on the side of the highway because one of his teammates acted foolishly, somebody recorded it and subsequently felt the brunt of 'justified social media bullying'.
> 
> ...


And that's a terrible waste of at least two lives, and the ruin of families. Truly horrific.

In my opinion, has little to do with a self entitled 40 year old woman who thought rules didn't apply to her, and when the realization dawned that her transgressions were videoed, threatened him in a way that could have had him arrested, injured, or dead.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> And that's a terrible waste of at least two lives, and the ruin of families. Truly horrific.
> 
> In my opinion, has little to do with a self entitled 40 year old woman who thought rules didn't apply to her, and when the realization dawned that her transgressions were videoed, threatened him in a way that could have had him arrested, injured, or dead.


I actually understand why you don't understand those who have never experienced it on a daily basis never well. 

Nobody is receptive to learning acceptance and tolerance and I'll paraphrase one of my quotes. You can't teach someone about faith by bashing the hell out of them with the bible and in turn, you can't teach anyone about respect and tolerance with abuse. The woman was out of line for sure but the subsequent social media storm that followed solved nothing. 

The gentleman could have been harmed but she is now in a position where she could be as well. Nobody won and nothing was learned. 

Did Martin Luther King advocate bullying people into acceptance by way of death threats and shunning?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> I actually understand why you don't understand those who have never experienced it on a daily basis never well.
> 
> Nobody is receptive to learning acceptance and tolerance and I'll paraphrase one of my quotes. You can't teach someone about faith by bashing the hell out of them with the bible and in turn, you can't teach anyone about respect and tolerance with abuse. The woman was out of line for sure but the subsequent social media storm that followed solved nothing.
> 
> ...


And as I've mentioned at least once prior- the death threats are ridiculous, and I'll further qualify (for clarity) with this- shouldn't have happened, and should never be condoned. 

Martin Luther King advocated passivity to overcome racial inequality and was assassinated for it. Based just on the last four years, racism hasn't improved a great deal, perhaps it's time to try something else. Maybe it's time to make racism ugly again, one video at a time.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Based just on the last four years, racism hasn't improved


Pure soccer mom.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Pure soccer mom.


"Soccer mom" is pejorative, in my opinion. I don't call you names. Why do you do it to me? Bullying me for my opinion? Tsk Tsk.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> ETA: *By lying* in her phone call to police, she could have gotten Mr. Cooper arrested, seriously injured, or dead.


When did she "lie"?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> "Soccer mom" is pejorative, in my opinion. I don't call you names. Why do you do it to me? Bullying me for my opinion? Tsk Tsk.


You started the insults with your time line, but you knew that. 

Van was right about you.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> You started the insults with your time line, but you knew that.
> 
> Van was right about you.


Mr Jones had nothing to do with it, own your name calling and bullying. 

How did the time line insult you? Was it personal?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Mr Jones had nothing to do with it, own your name calling and bullying.
> 
> How did the time line insult you? Was it personal?


Mr Jones has everything to do with it. He nailed you. That is why you are so bent out of shape. 

Own your insults. Pretending they are not directed at me personally is your little game. EVERYONE sees that. You define what a bully is.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

We do know where it stops.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> And as I've mentioned at least once prior- the death threats are ridiculous, and I'll further qualify (for clarity) with this- shouldn't have happened, and should never be condoned.
> 
> Martin Luther King advocated passivity to overcome racial inequality and was assassinated for it. Based just on the last four years, racism hasn't improved a great deal, perhaps it's time to try something else. Maybe it's time to make racism ugly again, one video at a time.


The death threats are an expected side effect of social media bullying. 

You really don't know anything firsthand about racism but it's nice you have a cause, even if it does only apply to one race but I would strongly suggest that ruining white people's lives for thoughtless behaviour will not resolve racism and as I've mentioned several times now, will not achieve the results we all want. 

They will achieve further hatred, ugliness, death and resentment. You can't change someone's heart by bashing them over the head and diminishing Martin Luther King's message by replacing it with hate and ugliness means his detractors were right and he died for nothing.

I doubt very much if anything I say will change your mind or what's in your heart but I doubt if many minorities would agree that the approach you advocate will make their world any better and will actually make it more difficult.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

This approach was not one I would take but it will change minds. It might not change all minds but I suspect it has enlightend her and she may understand going forward the damage words can do. It will show people willing to think about it all that damage the words do to both sides will be.

Some will get uglier but they are only the ones that were uglier in the first place.

Now to say that someone who is white, can't know the first thing about racism is wrong. I am white and I lived in a mixed-race home. I have been there when my brothers and sisters and mother of another race experienced racism. I as a white person have experienced racism from other colors of people. Even people who loved me. There are racist of all colors.

Change does not always come from peaceful caring words. Some of the most awful things said to me changed me the most. It is not the way I would choose change but sometimes it is what gets through.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> This approach was not one I would take but it will change minds. It might not change all minds but I suspect it has enlightend her and she may understand going forward the damage words can do. It will show people willing to think about it all that damage the words do to both sides will be.
> 
> Some will get uglier but they are only the ones that were uglier in the first place.
> 
> ...


I disagree, if you sanction social media bullying as a way to change people. We can't judge a person by a few seconds of video and we shouldn't be condoning the outcome. 

This isn't the first nor will it be the last that has recieved actual death threats and if one of the garden variety nutjobs fuelled by these frenzies takes it just that one step further, do you truly think killing a thoughtless white woman is beneficial to the cause? I know from experience that it sets it back quite a bit.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> I disagree, if you sanction social media bullying as a way to change people. We can't judge a person by a few seconds of video and we shouldn't be condoning the outcome.
> 
> This isn't the first nor will it be the last that has recieved actual death threats and if one of the garden variety nutjobs fuelled by these frenzies takes it just that one step further, do you truly think killing a thoughtless white woman is beneficial to the cause? I know from experience that it sets it back quite a bit.


Did anyone here sanction social media bullying? I really doubt that. You posted some really crappy assumptions about another poster. Is that social media bullying?

Everyone has different experiences. We either learn from them or we don't. I choose to learn even when it is presented to me badly. Other do as well. That does not equate with condoning them.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> This approach was not one I would take but it will change minds. It might not change all minds but I suspect it has *enlightened her* and she may understand going forward the damage words can do. It will show people willing to think about it all that damage the words do to both sides will be.
> 
> Some will get uglier but they are only the ones that were uglier in the first place.
> 
> ...


Don't you think we should whack her just one more time, for good measure?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Did anyone here sanction social media bullying?


I would say more reveled in it.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Did anyone here sanction social media bullying? I really doubt that. You posted some really crappy assumptions about another poster. Is that social media bullying?
> 
> Everyone has different experiences. We either learn from them or we don't. I choose to learn even when it is presented to me badly. Other do as well. That does not equate with condoning them.


I actually posted no crappy assumptions and about another poster and the poster had every opportunity to clarify any of my comments. 

Anyone using social media to forward negative snippets of someone's life, without their consent, is in fact a form of bullying. 

We can also look at the perceived racism the social media bullies shared of Nick Sandmann and the humiliation he was subjected to. Some said it was a harsh lesson he needed to learn, some felt it was presidential conditioning and a few felt the death threats he received were insignificant, right up until someone turned turned in the rest of the story. 

I would suggest that if you asked this woman or Nick Sandmann if looking over their shoulders to see if someone was going to make good on a death threat, having their name passed around through social media with no way to correct the story, taught them very little. 

If you feel comfortable passing on small segments of people's lives and giving them a label, I accept your choice but if you ask me to agree with social media bullying, I'll stand against it consistently because I've seen the collateral damage.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Some will get uglier but they are *only the ones that were uglier in the first place*.


Once again I totally agree.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

This woman got fired, because her boss wanted to show the world how PC they are. It is beyond belief how a petty thing like this is getting national attention. I am pretty sure we have some real problems that should be addressed.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> And as I've mentioned at least once prior- the death threats are ridiculous, and I'll further qualify (for clarity) with this- shouldn't have happened, and should never be condoned.
> 
> Martin Luther King advocated passivity to overcome racial inequality and was assassinated for it. Based just on the last four years, racism hasn't improved a great deal, perhaps it's time to try something else. Maybe it's time to make racism ugly again, one video at a time.


Maybe its time to completely ignore the color of one's skin.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

JeffreyD said:


> Maybe its time to completely ignore the color of one's skin.


If it is convenient for your agenda.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Hiro said:


> If it is convenient for your agenda.


No agenda needed. The color of ones skin means nothing about the person. But I get your post. There are those that will use it for their agenda. I guess there always will be.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

mreynolds said:


> No agenda needed. The color of ones skin means nothing about the person. But I get your post. There are those that will use it for their agenda. I guess there always will be.


Everyone is a minority of one. A person defines themselves by their actions and intent, or that is how it should be anyway, imho.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Don't you think we should *whack her* just one more time, for good measure?


For her "enlightenment".


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

JeffreyD said:


> Maybe its time to completely ignore the color of one's skin.


The media is not going to help with that. Seems they make a point of mentioning it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> I actually posted no crappy assumptions and about another poster and the poster had every opportunity to clarify any of my comments.


It's amusing to me that you think I'm able to to ask you for clarification of your comments. I feel if I did, I could be punished. I'm pushing the envelope with this post, imo.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> No agenda needed. The color of ones skin means nothing about the person.


Exactly. This is the way it should be, but it's not. There is still bigotry in the US, and we've the proof with video. Every incident involving racism, misogyny, bigotry, hate speech, all the ugly should be videoed and go viral.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Exactly. This is the way it should be, but it's not. There is still bigotry in the US, and we've the proof with video. Every incident involving racism, misogyny, bigotry, hate speech, all the ugly should be videoed and go viral.


Or we could just see those videos as proof of bad behavior, period, and not make everything "Us vs them." 

I don't care what color your skin is, if you're being a jerk, you're being a jerk. Your skin color/gender doesn't (shouldn't) excuse it, no matter what your skin color/gender. 

Both of the people in the video were being jerks. They then used the tribalism we've been indoctrinated to use against each other to either excuse or explain their bad behavior. Society then picked sides, because the racism card is worse than the misogyny card, instead of saying both of you acted like children and escalated a nothing disagreement into ruining someone's life.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

^^^^^^ YES ^^^^^


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Exactly. This is the way it should be, but it's not. There is still bigotry in the US, and we've the proof with video. Every incident involving racism, misogyny, bigotry, hate speech, all the ugly should be videoed and go viral.


But if 2 people of the same race/sex/whatever act badly, why do we not shine the light on that very much? A man calls a woman a B it is all over the news. If another woman does it, they put it on a sitcom and we laugh about it. Why is it ok for one and not the other?

It's because of the constructs of peer pressure. Nothing else. Good people will do the right thing when the time comes. On the show What Would You do they staged a racial event in Texas. ( You have heard we are the most racist state probably) and everyone stood up for the victim here. No one " let it ride". Then they changed the victim to a gay and the same thing happened. 

That's the kind of peer pressure that is needed to stop the hate.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Exactly. This is the way it should be, but it's not. There is still bigotry in the US, and we've the proof with video.


There's no "proof" of "bigotry".
That's you repeating what the media choose to spread to incite the SJW's


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> We do know where it stops.


It is like a big reveal for those who haven't seen it until now.

White privilege. White guilt. Virtue signalings.
Yes, reveling would be an accurate term as to what the usual suspects are doing over this woman's demise.
No rational person of any ethnicity wants to see harm done to another person's life and well being over a perceived slight such as this.
If you asked the man who recorded this video what should be done, I doubt he would say, "Financial, social ruin and I want her chased from New York City and banished." Yet, of course there are those _white folk_ that behave like they are entertaining an alien; that they are appeasing a race by serving up a blood sacrifice.
"Look at us! We hate her too! We're good like you people are, we aren't like the others!" lol
We promise we'll give her a good trial and hanging."
See where the actual racism is incubating?
This was 90% stupidity mixed with some weak tea self awareness, and an emotional spike all poured into a person who doesn't know how to handle a confrontation with a stranger.
The race bait sniffers are shifting in their seats looking for the next opportunity to ease their guilt at the cost of whoever is pretty much like them, just unfortunate enough to have their 15 seconds of fame be a bad 15 seconds.

We all have had our 15 seconds "moments". Some more than others, they just haven't had it recorded in central park.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> The race bait sniffers are shifting in their seats looking for the next opportunity to ease their guilt at the cost of whoever is pretty much like them, just unfortunate enough to have their 15 seconds of fame be a bad 15 seconds.
> 
> We all have had our 15 seconds "moments". Some more than others, they just haven't had it recorded in central park.


If I used the "like" button, I'd probably have used it on the post above.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If I used the "like" button, I'd probably have used it on the post above.


You don't use the like button?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> You don't use the like button?


He's Mikey. He doesn't like anything.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> You don't use the like button?


Nope. 
Never have.

When they first discussed adding it I said that I didn't much care for it and it was mostly good for nothing but showing which cliques ran together. 

We see that reaffirmed every day.

Here's one old thread on the subject:
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/purpose-of-the-like-thingie.435620/

And another:
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/unlike-as-a-choice.546035/#post-7599399


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I happened across an interview with Mr Cooper and he seems to have a much different opinion of the event than the media does. 

He indicated he was not inclined to pass judgement on the subject based on a brief encounter. He indicated that while his comment was not intended to threaten harm the woman or her dog, he could see where his open ended statement could have been interpreted as a threat. 

He also indicated that he felt that the death threats directed at the woman were totally unacceptable and in no way beneficial to stopping racism and he is uncomfortable with the idea that the woman lost her job.

Is it possible that those who knowingly participated in social media bullying and those who seem to know more than the two people involved may have got it wrong?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Do you believe that discussing situations such as this on this forum is social bullying? If you do then why is it allowed?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Do you believe that discussing situations such as this on this forum is social bullying? If you do then why is it allowed?


It is debate. Toughen up Buttercup.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It was a cyber lynch mob. Still is in spite of what the "victim" has said.
White guilt rides again.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> It is debate. Toughen up Buttercup.


Nothing to toughen up about. It was a simple question based on posting here in this thread.

If discussing this woman's situation and expressing an opinion on it is social bullying then I suspect it is against the rules. That would mean me posting this thread would be against the rules.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Do you believe that discussing situations such as this on this forum is social bullying?


Some think so.


Irish Pixie said:


> Mr Jones had nothing to do with it, own your name calling and bullying.





Irish Pixie said:


> It's amusing to me that you think I'm able to to ask you for clarification of your comments. I feel if I did, I could be punished. I'm pushing the envelope with this post, imo.


Why can't you ask?
You've done it many times before.
You typically start with "I'm perpetually curious....".



painterswife said:


> That would mean me postings this thread would be *against the rules*.


Do you believe in *always* following the rules, and being "punished" if you don't?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

*Hi-Yo, Silver! Away!*


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Nothing to toughen up about. It was a simple question based on posting here in this thread.
> 
> If discussing this woman's situation and expressing an opinion on it is social bullying then I suspect it is against the rules. That would mean me posting this thread would be against the rules.


And I gave you a simple answer


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Let's see, black woman letting her dog run loose in the park.
White guy asks her to leash up. Words are exchanged. 911 called.
"This white guy is about to attack me! Yeah! I said he is white!"
Racist? No, but "based on the evidence presented" in a like kind video, probably rioting to follow.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Let's see, black woman letting her dog run loose in the park.
> White guy asks her to leash up. Words are exchanged. 911 called.
> "This white guy is about to attack me! Yeah! I said he is white!"
> *Racist?* No, but "based on the evidence presented" in a like kind video, probably rioting to follow.


Of course it isn't.

Black people cannot be racist


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Do you believe that discussing situations such as this on this forum is social bullying? If you do then why is it allowed?


My personal opinion has nothing to do with enforcement of forum rules but I do believe that discussing certain things are not beneficial to society. 

I stongly disagree with social media shaming because there is no fine line between sanctioning and shaming some because it allows others to follow suit and it kills our youth. In cases like this, it also brought on death threats, which is equally as unacceptable. 

I would be interested in your response to Mr Cooper's comments rather than justification for social media bullying, when it seems social media bullying wasn't what he wanted. 

If he's not sure if she's racist, how can you be certain?

Could it also be said that it's a bit biased to believe that a reasonbly healthy adult needs social media bullies to attack someone on his behalf? 

I deal with racial baises often and it's never occurred to me that I should stand behind a bunch of keyboard warriors and possibly get someone killed.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Did anyone see any signs saying Cody Holte's life mattered?

https://www.lawofficer.com/officer-...taking-gunfire-during-an-eviction-proceeding/


> Officer Cody Holte murdered while assisting deputies who were taking gunfire during an eviction proceeding


How about Dave Patrick Underwood?
https://www.lawofficer.com/federal-...-amid-riots-has-a-name-its-patrick-underwood/


> OAKLAND, Calif. — A federal law enforcement officer in California who was shot and killed at the U.S. courthouse in Oakland during a protest for George Floyd that turned violent has been identified as Dave Patrick Underwood, 53, his family confirmed to Fox News.
> 
> Underwood was killed while a second officer was wounded and remains in critical condition. His identity has not yet been released.
> 
> “When someone targets a police officer or a police station with an intention to do harm and intimidate — that is an act of domestic terrorism,” Department of Homeland Security Acting Deputy Secretary Ken Cuccinelli said at a Washington, D.C., news conference Saturday.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wr said:


> *If he's not sure if she's racist, how can you be certain?*
> 
> Could it also be said that it's a bit biased to believe that a reasonbly healthy adult needs social media bullies to attack someone on his behalf?
> 
> I deal with racial baises often and it's never occurred to me that I should stand behind a bunch of keyboard warriors and possibly get someone killed.


my guess is that this poster lives in “racist country” kind of like “snow country” and “grizzly country” and therefore she is an expert. So many areas of expertise...you just have to be in awe.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> He's Mikey. He doesn't like anything.


I consider it "social bullying"


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

HDRider said:


> It is debate. Toughen up Buttercup.


Just like insulting name calling is allowed by some.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> Just like insulting name calling is allowed by some.


A term of endearment ghoul


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I consider it "social bullying"


I agree and can't count the times I've seen someone 'like' a comment that clearly broke the rules.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> Just like *insulting* name calling is allowed by some.


It's a term of endearment.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I read Mr Cooper's thoughts the day after the she was fired. I agree. I would not want anyone to lose their job for things that had nothing to do with their job. I have said that a few times already. I have also never said that social media bullying was acceptable or wanted. That does not mean it will not affect change. I have also never condoned death threats and bringing them into responses to me everytime is misleading.

I also noted that I don't know what her employment contract entailed and it could very well have included such behavior. I suspect we will find out in the courts.

You basically social media shamed Irish Pixie a few times in this thread because her opinion was different than yours in my opinion. You could have easily shared your opinion without calling out her personally.

Never occurred to me to stand behind social media warriors either, however expressing your personal opinions on a subject can often used by others to shame them and possibly used to hurt others. That does not mean you condone their behavior.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

SRSLADE said:


> Just like insulting name calling is allowed by some.


Is it 'allowed' or is it just like those snarky little political posts that also aren't allowed to stand but if nobody reports them and mods don't catch them quick enough, there's always someone hollering about mod bias. 

It would be more helpful to report your concerns than holler about mod bias but I'm not certain that's your goal.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wr said:


> I agree and can't count the times I've seen someone 'like' a comment that clearly broke the rules.


I've seen that many times myself.
It seems the rules only matter to them when they personally happen to agree.
They don't mind breaking them to get what they want.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Interesting perspective

https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/05/case-social-media-mobs/612202/
From the article

The difference between Amy Cooper’s case and many others is that the online fury has, in this case, served an important purpose. Unfortunately, such fury has so far been the only available form of _deterrence_ against a heinous and intentional act: the weaponizing of police against black people, especially black men, through false or exaggerated reports. Because such false reports are rarely fully investigated or prosecuted, there isn’t an alternative to this online rage that provides the deterrence we need.

What Amy Cooper did was swatting-adjacent in both intent, execution, and possible consequences—calling 911 to make a false report of being in danger as a way to target someone. As a result of the publicity, she was fired from her job as the vice president at an investment firm, and she “voluntarily” surrendered her dog to the shelter she had adopted him from. I’m sure it’s a difficult time for her, but is it enough of a deterrent to future Amy Coopers? Absent a prosecution, I’m not so sure. And NYPD officials have already told us that they are “not going to pursue” any charges against her, that they have “bigger fish to fry,” and the district attorney “would never prosecute that.”

If protecting black people’s lives from blatant false reports that may endanger them is not big enough fish to fry, what is? Social-media rage is not an unalloyed good. It has its excesses. But until there is sufficient lawful deterrence for _this_ particular crime, I’m not ready to condemn _this_ mob or _this _fury.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> You basically social media shamed Irish Pixie a few times in this thread because her opinion was different than yours in my opinion. You could have easily shared your opinion without calling out her personally.


 Pixie is capable of speaking for herself and did so quite eloquently. Discussion is not shaming even when someone has a different opinion. 

I believe the forum encourages discussions that allow for differing opinion or has there been a new rule that I've not been made aware of?


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

wr said:


> Is it 'allowed' or is it just like those snarky little political posts that also aren't allowed to stand but if nobody reports them and mods don't catch them quick enough, there's always someone hollering about mod bias.
> 
> It would be more helpful to report your concerns than holler about mod bias but I'm not certain that's your goal.


I'm not sure that my report would be considered important when an obvious agenda is in play on this site.
I find it akin to an infiltration. Hiding under the guise of gardening farming and wholesome American values.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> Pixie is capable of speaking for herself and did so quite eloquently. Discussion is not shaming even when someone has a different opinion.
> 
> I believe the forum encourages discussions that allow for differing opinion or has there been a new rule that I've not been made aware of?


I agree with your post. Discussion is a good thing. You are the one who kept posting about social media bullying. I don't believe that discussing this woman and her situation and expressing an opinion is social media bullying. Your post came off as you believed posters here were social media bullying this woman. I was trying to understand that point.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> an obvious agenda is in play on this site


So now you are a victim and a conspiracist all at the same time?


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

HDRider said:


> So now you are a victim and a conspiracist all at the same time?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> I agree with your post. Discussion is a good thing. You are the one who kept posting about social media bullying. I don't believe that discussing this woman and her situation and expressing an opinion is social media bullying. Your post came off as you believed posters here were social media bullying this woman. I was trying to understand that point.


I fully own my strong opinions against social media bullying and I won't apologize for it. Two of my friend's sons have died because of different forms of social media bullying.

If adults can't figure out it's wrong, how can we convince kids to stop using social media to bully others to death?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

SRSLADE said:


> I'm not sure that my report would be considered important when an obvious agenda is in play on this site.
> I find it akin to an infiltration. Hiding under the guise of gardening farming and wholesome American values.


Mods aren't good with cryptic messages but we are pretty capable if someone reports a post and indicates what rule was broken. 

We are pretty good at reading so we do back through threads and look for other's who have broken the rules as well.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> I fully own my strong opinions against social media bullying and I won't apologize for it. Two of my friend's sons have died because of different forms of social media bullying.
> 
> If adults can't figure out it's wrong, how can we convince kids to stop using social media to bully others to death?


I have no problem with strong opinions. I believe that you were doing exactly what you accused others of doing and blaming them for social bullying. If they were social bullying then you doing the same thing.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

SRSLADE said:


> I'm not sure that my report would be considered important when an obvious agenda is in play on this site.
> I find it akin to an infiltration. Hiding under the guise of gardening farming and wholesome American values.


We agree.
I see posters who offer little in the way of HT related content who blast the morning topics with their agendas and/or troll baited comments. Very good of you.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> I have no problem with strong opinions. I believe that you were doing exactly what you accused others of doing and blaming them for social bullying. If they were social bullying then you doing the same thing.


no, she wasn’t. 
If you disagree please show where Wr was bullying.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> We agree.
> I see posters who offer little in the way of HT related content who blast the morning topics with their agendas and/or troll baited comments. Very good of you.


Were you here for the goat forum wars? The mod at time offered to help out but wanted to start with a less controversial forum so he was given the goat forum and the poor guy ended up dealing with more misery than GC mods.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

wr said:


> Were you here for the goat forum wars? The mod at time offered to help out but wanted to start with a less controversial forum so he was given the goat forum and the poor guy ended up dealing with more misery than GC mods.


I experience the trolling and baiting while modding other sites.
Raw milk sales is another perpetual hot topic. Same as akin to Ford vs Chevy and whether toilet paper should roll from the front or the back. The topics such as this one bring out a different flavor of HT member, ones who seemingly are socio/political first and HT somewhere later. Not to beat a dead goat, but there is a pattern.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> "If"





painterswife said:


> I have no problem with strong opinions.* I believe* *that you were doing exactly what you accused others of doing* and blaming them for social bullying. If they were social bullying then you doing the same thing.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> I have no problem with strong opinions. I believe that you were doing exactly what you accused others of doing and blaming them for social bullying. If they were social bullying then you doing the same thing.


I disagre. I did not post anyone's comments elsewhere trying to cause upset, nor did I make a video or share edited moments of someone's life on Facebook, with the hope or intention it will go viral in order to shame someone else.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> She was doing the same thing. She labeled it social media bullying. I did not.


What label should I affix to something when it's posted across social media with the intent to shame or harm others and are you familiar with the number of teen suicides associated with social media bullying?

I've watched the social media bullying escalate throughout the recent shutdowns. Someone local, posted an address on Facebook and had all their buddies phone police, health services and bylaw to report them for a backyard gathering larger than the allowed number. The poor temporary foreign workers, all being quarantined in a single large house are no longer safe and may end up going back to Mexico. 

We can endlessly argue back and forth about the term I used, or the label so many were quick use to define the woman but the end result is pretty clear. 

The man involved in the situation indicated he's not prepared to affix the racist label to the woman and he hasn't enjoyed social media bulling her on his behalf. 

I understand you disagree with me but based on my own experiences, I feel that social media bullying seldom, if ever advances a cause and this is a perfect example of how it can go wrong.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> What label should I affix to something when it's posted across social media with the intent to shame or harm others and are you familiar with the number of teen suicides associated with social media bullying?
> 
> I've watched the social media bullying escalate throughout the recent shutdowns. Someone local, posted an address on Facebook and had all their buddies phone police, health services and bylaw to report them for a backyard gathering larger than the allowed number. The poor temporary foreign workers, all being quarantined in a single large house are no longer safe and may end up going back to Mexico.
> 
> ...


I have not denied there is social media bullying in this situation. I have denied that those posting here are doing it by posting in this thread.

I have never condoned social media bullying. Not once.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> I have not denied there is social media bullying in this situation. I have denied that those posting here are doing it by posting in this thread.
> 
> I have never condoned social media bullying. Not once.


Nobody said you did.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

doozie said:


> What Amy Cooper did was swatting-adjacent in both intent, execution, and possible consequences—calling 911 to make a *false report* of being in danger as a way to target someone.


She didn't make a "false report"
He even said his remarks could have been seen as "threatening".


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> So now you are a victim and a conspiracist all at the same time?


Multitasking at it's finest.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> Not to *beat a dead goat*, but there is a pattern.











ETA: I've had time to think about it now, and I can condone beating dead goats for tenderization purposes. I could go for some Goat Schnitzel about now.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Multitasking at it's finest.


I was impressed


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The progression of an opinion:



HDRider said:


> *I take the opposite view. She got what she deserved.*





HDRider said:


> The retribution she suffered will drive soccer mom's to a more suppressed form of racism and polite, but insincere, platitudes.
> 
> We are eating our young. She is quite possibly ruined, at best, bitter.





HDRider said:


> It is debate. Toughen up Buttercup.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> The progression of an opinion:


One can agree with an outcome but disagree as to how it should be reached.
I'm not seeing how the things you quoted are really a "progression of an opinion".


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> The progression of an opinion:


I admit it was harsh of me. Too harsh


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> I admit it was harsh of me. Too harsh


I think a public apology on social media and a resignation should take care of it.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


>


This just occurred to me. Now, I am no lawyer. 

By firing her, they discriminated against her beliefs. Assuming she is racist. By doing so, they are in the wrong. If someone posts they believe in pedophilia, they can not be fired for that. They need to change that wording because they publicly stated they fired her for being racist.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> The progression of an opinion:


I can't see why someone's opinion wouldn't evolve. This started with very minimal information, just like the Nick Sandmann viral video and as further information became available, such as Mr Cooper indicating that his own words could have been interpreted by some as a threat and his own uncertainty that her actions were racist. 

I would suggest that the person who was present, may have a greater understanding than those behind keyboards and while I remain convinced the whole interaction could have been handled better, social media has once again turned a small segment of a greater interaction into something different than the intent and endangered lives.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> I can't see why someone's opinion wouldn't evolve. This started with very minimal information, just like the Nick Sandmann viral video and as further information became available, such as Mr Cooper indicating that his own words could have been interpreted by some as a threat and his own uncertainty that her actions were racist.
> 
> I would suggest that the person who was present, may have a greater understanding than those behind keyboards and while I remain convinced the whole interaction could have been handled better, social media has once again turned a small segment of a greater interaction into something different than the intent and endangered lives.


I never even remotely indicated that opinions don't, or can't change over time. 

My point was that the prior poster's opinion and mine were virtually the same. 

I agree that Ms. Cooper definitely threatened Mr. Cooper with the police, which could have endangered his life. Ms. Cooper brought all of this on herself, and still agree she got what she deserved. Every person should video encounters such as this one, just so there is no misunderstanding of what happened. Mr. Cooper did the correct thing in protecting himself. Just as the onlookers who videoed the murder of George Floyd did. They couldn't save him, but they did provide proof of what happened.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> I never even remotely indicated that opinions don't, or can't change over time.
> 
> My point was that the prior poster's opinion and mine were virtually the same.
> 
> I agree that Ms. Cooper definitely threatened Mr. Cooper with the police, which could have endangered his life. Ms. Cooper brought all of this on herself, and still agree she got what she deserved. Every person should video encounters such as this one, just so there is no misunderstanding of what happened. Mr. Cooper did the correct thing in protecting himself. Just as the onlookers who videoed the murder of George Floyd did. They couldn't save him, but they did provide proof of what happened.


My opinion became one where I believe she was dealt with too harshly. Yours remained "she got what she deserved". Anyone following our running tet-a-tete would expect our opinions to diverge.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I never even remotely indicated that opinions don't, or can't change over time.
> 
> My point was that the prior poster's opinion and mine were virtually the same.
> 
> I agree that Ms. Cooper definitely threatened Mr. Cooper with the police, which could have endangered his life. Ms. Cooper brought all of this on herself, and still agree she got what she deserved. Every person should video encounters such as this one, just so there is no misunderstanding of what happened. Mr. Cooper did the correct thing in protecting himself. Just as the onlookers who videoed the murder of George Floyd did. They couldn't save him, but they did provide proof of what happened.


According to Mr. Cooper, they both may have made threats. As a minority, I can understand why someone may record interactions with others, if they felt unsafe but there's a difference between protection and fanning flames but the video wasn't actually used to keep Mr Cooper safe, it was used for a reason Mr Cooper has indicated he's not comfortable with. 

The interesting thing is that there is little interest, even at this point in discussing Mr Cooper's statement that Ms Cooper may have interpreted his words as a threat. If she did, she was right to call police and giving a description of the man that threatened her, which in turn means she lost her job, crediblity and received death threats for not leashing her dog, which seems to be a bit harsh for something others have done as well. 



As a minority, I have a problem with the idea that others feel compelled to speak on my behalf, without knowing my opinion or if I'd like them to speak for me and it's situations like this that validate my opinion.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> According to Mr. Cooper, they both may have made threats. As a minority, I can understand why someone may record interactions with others, if they felt unsafe but there's a difference between protection and fanning flames but the video wasn't actually used to keep Mr Cooper safe, it was used for a reason Mr Cooper has indicated he's not comfortable with.
> 
> The interesting thing is that there is little interest, even at this point in discussing Mr Cooper's statement that Ms Cooper may have interpreted his words as a threat. If she did, she was right to call police and giving a description of the man that threatened her, which in turn means she lost her job, crediblity and received death threats for not leashing her dog, which seems to be a bit harsh for something others have done as well.
> 
> As a minority, I have a problem with the idea that others feel compelled to speak on my behalf, without knowing my opinion or if I'd like them to speak for me and it's situations like this that validate my opinion.


So no one should speak on the behalf of minorities, because you, as a minority, don't want them to? Or just on your behalf? 

In my opinion, Mr. Cooper did the right thing in both recording his encounter with Ms. Cooper, he didn't know what was going to happen and was protecting himself, as well he should. She got ugly, and he made the decision to release it. The more ugly is seen, the more it will be condemned.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Mr Cooper spoke up for himself and welcomed others to as well. He posted the video and would have to expect it to go viral.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> So no one should speak on the behalf of minorities, because you, as a minority, don't want them to? Or just on your behalf?
> 
> In my opinion, Mr. Cooper did the right thing in both recording his encounter with Ms. Cooper, he didn't know what was going to happen and was protecting himself, as well he should. She got ugly, and he made the decision to release it. The more ugly is seen, the more it will be condemned.


Most of us don't want to be someone's social project and when people take up a cause, they seldom know what cause they've taken or how many layers are involved in solving the problem. All you have to do is look at Nick Sandmann to realize that when people get excited and decide to rally the troops, there is no way to stop the attack. 

Do you truly believe that all those who spoke out against him, benefitted the cause in any way? People seldom remember that it was caused by keyboard warriors, they just remember somebody else spoke for us, they spread lies and half truths, could have got an innocent killed and that's a voice I can do without.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Mr Cooper spoke up for himself and welcomed others to as well. He posted the video and would have to expect it to go viral.


I agree and was waiting for somebody to realize that he'd intended for the video to go viral and later realized that he wasn't quite as innocent in all of this as his recent interviews suggest.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

You did not provide a link to what you say he said. I have only found that he said she went racial and that he won't excuse racism.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> You did not provide a link to what you say he said. I have only found that he said she went racial and that he won't excuse racism.


I did not and clearly indicated that I'd heard an interview he'd done but because I was at my neighbour's house at lunch time.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> I did not and clearly indicated that I'd heard an interview he'd done but because I was at my neighbour's house at lunch time.


Either way, I find no instance of that so I can't comment on it when I can find evidence to the contrary.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Either way, I find no instance of that so I can't comment on it when I can find evidence to the contrary.


That's okay too because if we discount the interview, it leaves me more convinced that it's just another case of social media bullying and he's comfortable with the idea that death threats were made on his behalf, which only serves to have a negative impact in the long run.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

All the interviews I have read say he is not okay with the death threats. We can't discount an interview we have not watched or read. I just won't use an interview I have not seen myself as facts when forming my opinion.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> Most of us don't want to be someone's social project and when people take up a cause, they seldom know what cause they've taken or how many layers are involved in solving the problem. All you have to do is look at Nick Sandmann to realize that when people get excited and decide to rally the troops, there is no way to stop the attack.
> 
> Do you truly believe that all those who spoke out against him, benefitted the cause in any way? People seldom remember that it was caused by keyboard warriors, they just remember somebody else spoke for us, they spread lies and half truths, could have got an innocent killed and that's a voice I can do without.


So to be clear, you're speaking for other minorities? Your experience is the same as an American Indian, African American, Latino, or Asian in the US or Canada? I have never presumed to speak for an entire group, just myself. 

Just as Ms. Cooper could have had Mr. Cooper killed, in my opinion.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

wr said:


> Most of us don't want to be someone's social project and when people take up a cause, they seldom know what cause they've taken or how many layers are involved in solving the problem. All you have to do is look at Nick Sandmann to realize that when people get excited and decide to rally the troops, there is no way to stop the attack.
> 
> Do you truly believe that all those who spoke out against him, benefitted the cause in any way? People seldom remember that it was caused by keyboard warriors, they just remember somebody else spoke for us, they spread lies and half truths, could have got an innocent killed and that's a voice I can do without.


In my experience dealing with such people, it is moreso an arrogance and somewhat of an elitist temperament that presumes they need to speak for someone else. Why? Do they know better? More? Apparently they think they do.
Growing up in the inner city, I cannot ever recall anyone, minority or otherwise, that requested someone else, especially of a different race, speak on their behalf. That would exclude lawyers of course.
Why does a black man need a white man to do his bidding? Is that white man more "savy"? If that white man believes so, then I guess their old racism skeleton isn't locked up very well.
How insulting. One believes another is a racist yet can't help themselves doing what they don't think a minority can do for themselves. And yes, I have seen the problems it caused. Ah well.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Just because one person who is a minority does not want help does not mean others don't. That is you speaking for them right there.

The minorities in my family welcome others speaking out on racism.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Ms. Cooper *brought all of this on herself*, and still agree she got what she deserved.


Shouldn't that apply to most situations?



Irish Pixie said:


> Just as the onlookers who videoed the *murder* of George Floyd did. They couldn't save him, but they did provide proof of what happened.


There was no "murder".
He died from a heart attack.



Irish Pixie said:


> The more ugly is seen, the more it will be condemned.


On this we agree.
That's why honesty is important.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> The minorities in my family welcome others speaking out on racism.





Irish Pixie said:


> I have never presumed to speak for an entire group, just myself.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Proof, we are different people with different opinions and capable of still being friends.Thanks for highlighting that wonderful thing about friendship.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Just because one person who is a minority does not want help does not mean others don't. That is you speaking for them right there.
> 
> The minorities in my family welcome others speaking out on racism.


It's not just one but I respect the opinions of others. I'm of the opinion that once someone feels entitled to speak for me, they also feel entitled to tell control the message and the manner it's delivered. 

I don't want anybody to go viral, receive death threats on my behalf and I doubt if your family does either.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> It's not just one but I respect the opinions of others. I'm of the opinion that once someone feels entitled to speak for me, they also feel entitled to tell control the message and the manner it's delivered.
> 
> I don't want anybody to go viral, receive death threats on my behalf and I doubt if your family does either.


No one is speaking for you. Standing up for the rights of everyone is not speaking up for you. Death threats have nothing to do with supporting others rights or me.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> No one is speaking for you. Standing up for the rights of everyone is not speaking up for you. Death threats have nothing to do with supporting others rights or me.


There is a difference between standing up for one's rights and commending the conduct in the OP as being a stand against racism. 

If the man who posted the video, seemingly hoping to make it viral, knowing he could very possibly inflict great harm on another, the message has already been lost. 

Hate and contempt breed nothing more than hate and contempt. The riots are a perfect example of the message getting lost because nobody has control over the message or delivery. 

Myself and a friend who is Sikh have discussed the issue often and the fact that she feels racism comes from cultural ingnorance and ignorance offers a learning opportunity that doesn't come inflicting harm and humiliation on others.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bad behavior by some does not diminish the good behavior by others. Light shone on bad behaviour is an important part of change. The video highlighted how racism is used as a weapon against others in regards to the legal system.

I lived much of my life in the Sikh community. My highschool graduation date was Sikh. Yes cultural ignorance can be part of racism and the Sikh community has struggled greatly with it's own version of racism based on this. I witness horrific attacks at one of their places of worship during a religious ceremony I was attending. Those few bad apples hurt many. They don't diminish the actions of those striving for a positive change.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> *Proof*, we are different people with different opinions and capable of still being friends.


It's not "proof" of anything.
It's two unrelated random statements.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's not "proof" of anything.
> It's two unrelated random statements.


Yet you related them by posting them in the same post.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Yet you related them by posting them in the same post.


You just do not know when to stop.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> You just do not know when to stop.


If you don't want a response then don't quote me and post to me.  A simple concept.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Yet you related them by posting them in the same post.


Think whatever you like.
It doesn't change what I said.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> You just do not know when to stop.


Locking jaws.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Think whatever you like.
> It doesn't change what I said.


Which was nothing.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> Just because one person who is a minority does not want help does not mean others don't. That is you speaking for them right there.
> 
> The minorities in my family welcome others speaking out on racism.


You are calling your family of Asian descent “minorities” in VANCOUVER?
It’s known as the most Asian city outside of Asia, where fully half of the population is Asian?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> You are calling your family of Asian descent “minorities” in VANCOUVER?
> It’s known as the most Asian city outside of Asia, where fully half of the population is Asian?


Most of my family in Vancouver are Japanese. 1.7 percent of Vancouver's population. That seems to be a minority to me. The I have nieces and nephews that are part Japenese and Chinese. Chinese is only 27.7 % of the population. Then add in my cousins who are Aboriginal, 2 percent of the population.

Yes, I am calling them minorities. They have been minorities in that city all my life.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Bad behavior by some does not diminish the good behavior by others. Light shone on bad behaviour is an important part of change. The video highlighted how racism is used as a weapon against others in regards to the legal system.
> 
> I lived much of my life in the Sikh community. My highschool graduation date was Sikh. Yes cultural ignorance can be part of racism and the Sikh community has struggled greatly with it's own version of racism based on this. I witness horrific attacks at one of their places of worship during a religious ceremony I was attending. Those few bad apples hurt many. They don't diminish the actions of those striving for a positive change.


It must have been a while since you've been up here because the Sikhs have done exactly what I mentioned and it's paid off well for them. 

Instead of viral videos, death threats and hate, they've immersed themselves in the community, worked hard at promoting cultural awareness and they're quickly becoming just another part of our communities.

Instead of riots, they were the first group to show up with donations and volunteer on the rez after the floods, they were the first group to set up food stations for commercial drivers at truck stops throughout Canada, they make large donations to food banks and they've gained more ground than any other minority by education and awareness.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> Most of my family in Vancouver are Japanese. 1.7 percent of Vancouver's population. That seems to be a minority to me. The I have nieces and nephews that are part Japenese and Chinese. Chinese is only 27.7 % of the population. Then add in my cousins who are Aboriginal, 2 percent of the population.
> 
> Yes, I am calling them minorities. They have been minorities in that city all my life.


Those are ethnicities, not races. 
Japanese folks are (racially speaking) Asian.
And the Asian race is not a minority in Vancouver.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> It must have been a while since you've been up here because the Sikhs have done exactly what I mentioned and it's paid off well for them.
> 
> Instead of viral videos, death threats and hate, they've immersed themselves in the community, worked hard at promoting cultural awareness and they're quickly becoming just another part of our communities.
> 
> Instead of riots, they were the first group to show up with donations and volunteer on the rez after the floods, they were the first group to set up food stations for commercial drivers at truck stops throughout Canada, they make large donations to food banks and they've gained more ground than any other minority by education and awareness.


I did not say it was happening now. I was there when the changes were made. I was part of it. Doing my part to support cultural change. Just going to graduation in the 70's with someone who was Sikh was a big deal. I experienced the looks and putdowns.

Let's get this straight because you mention it every single time. I don't condone violence or death threats. I also don't believe you really understand the level of racism here in the states. Race is used as a weapon against African Americans here. Even when they peacefully protest by taking a knee.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> Those are ethnicities, not races.
> Japanese folks are (racially speaking) Asian.
> And the Asian race is not a minority in Vancouver.


No, Whites are still the majority at this time. That will change but over the next decade but it still holds true. Even then family members have lived for many decades as minorities.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Race is used as a weapon against African Americans here


That is a lie.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

painterswife said:


> No, Whites are still the majority at this time. That will change but over the next decade but it still holds true. Even then family members have lived for many decades as minorities.


this makes it look like Asians outnumber white Europeans.


*Vancouver Demographics*
The 2011 Census found the racial and ethnic makeup of Vancouver was: 


European Canadian: 46.2%
Chinese: 27.7%
South Asian: 6%
Filipino: 6%
Southeast Asian: 3%
Japanese: 1.7%
Latin American: 1.6%
Mixed visible minority: 1.5%
Korean: 1.5%
Aboriginal: 2% (1.3% First Nations, 0.6% Metis)
West Asian: 1.2%
Black: 1%
Arab: 0.5%

https://worldpopulationreview.com/world-cities/vancouver-population/


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> That is a lie.


It is sometimes amazing what people just don't get, and then there it is again.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> It is sometimes amazing what people just don't get, and then there it is again.


You can't kill it. It is like a cockroach, likes the dark, and survives everything.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> this makes it look like Asians outnumber white Europeans.
> 
> 
> *Vancouver Demographics*
> ...


Here is the updated Census data info for 2016

https://www12.statcan.gc.ca/census-...Type=Begins&SearchPR=01&B1=All&TABID=1&type=1

*European origins* 49.3
*Asian origins* 46.5

Do you at least understand that they were minorities for the majority of their lives in this city?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> I did not say it was happening now. I was there when the changes were made. I was part of it. Doing my part to support cultural change. Just going to graduation in the 70's with someone who was Sikh was a big deal. I experienced the looks and putdowns.
> 
> Let's get this straight because you mention it every single time. I don't condone violence or death threats. I also don't believe you really understand the level of racism here in the states. Race is used as a weapon against African Americans here. Even when they peacefully protest by taking a knee.


It substantiates my point that when we allow others to lead the charge in our defence, we lose our voice and our message. 

The rioting and looting is a perfect example.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> It substantiates my point that when we allow others to lead the charge in our defence, we lose our voice and our message.
> 
> The rioting and looting is a perfect example.


Are you speaking for others or just yourself? I don't believe anyone's voice or message is lost in this situation. Drowned out for a bit but not for ever.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> *Race is used as a weapon* against African Americans here.


It's used even more against whites.
Turn on your TV tonight for live coverage.



painterswife said:


> I was there when the changes were made. I was part of it. Doing my part to support cultural change.


So you say...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Are you speaking for others or just yourself? I don't believe anyone's voice or message is lost in this situation. Drowned out for a bit but not for ever.


I don't speak for others, but have also listened to the opinions of others, including family in the US.

It's pretty hard to affect chance when the people you want to change turn on their televisions and see property belonging to hardworking people destroyed, businesses being looted, people being pulled out of cars and beaten by mobs of people who want greater respect. Viral ideos are circulating the world, showng damage and destruction and countless acts of brutality. 

Perhaps you feel differently but I feel the message is a lot more than a bit drowned out and those viral videos aren't going to help the cause. 

I know I'd be a bit bitter if the business that I've put close to 10 years of blood sweat and tears was destroyed and I was forced to start over. 

In my opinion, not only is the message lost, events like this set progress back a long way.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't condone the violence.

I also don't confuse it with the peaceful protests and those engaging in them. I am aware that people doing the damage are doing it to confuse those not able to discern the difference or just don't understand how it hurts the cause.

I do see the good. The police kneeling in the streets. Kaepernick's peaceful protest made a difference even if many did not want it to.

There are many paths to change and I believe that viral videos are part of that. Maybe not your cup of tea but I have seen awareness from them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> There are many paths to change and I believe that *viral videos* are part of that.


That's "social media bullying".
Trial by Internet.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wr said:


> It substantiates my point that when we allow *others to lead the charge *in our defence, we lose our voice and our message.
> 
> The *rioting and looting is a perfect example*.


That in itself makes your point crystal clear to a clear mind.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's used even more against whites


And that is going to drive the wedge in deeper. The only white people swallowing this crap are gullible social justus warriers


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> The only white people swallowing this crap are *gullible social justus warriers*


I saw one being interviewed this morning.

He was upset because he had been knocked to the ground while "peacefully protesting".

He "couldn't understand why" those mean policemen had "attacked" him, since all he had done was try to throw some tear gas canisters back at them. 

He said "I figured if they could throw things at us, we should be able to throw things at them."


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Sure would be nice if those speaking for others would also take some responsibility and be willing to be held accountable for some of the others actions.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Are you speaking for others or just yourself? I don't believe anyone's voice or message is lost in this situation. Drowned out for a bit but not for ever.


I guess we'll just have to disagree. It's pretty hard to affect chance when the people you want to change turn on their televisions and see property belonging to hardworking people destroyed, businesses being looted, people being pulled out of cars and beaten by mobs of African Americans. Viral ideos are circulating the world, showng damage and destruction and countless acts of brutality. 

Perhaps you feel differently but I feel the message is a lot more than a bit drowned out and those images stay in people's minds for a very long time. 

I know I'd be a bit bitter if the business that I've put close to 10 years of blood sweat and tears was destroyed and I was forced to start over. 

In my opinion, not only is the message lost, events like this set progress back


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I believe that they can tell the difference between the looters and those really trying to affect change. Your example is just fodder for those that don't believe in change. The same people that fought Kapernick's peaceful protest.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> I believe that they can tell the difference between the looters and those really trying to affect change.


Yes, everyone can tell who is honest and who is a fake.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Yes, everyone can tell who is honest and who is a fake.


 The ones that are important can. The rest just play games leading no where. It is a pattern. Life must be difficult to have to live a life of such game playing.
Don't you get tired of making insinuations about others. Maybe just discussing your opinion on the topic at hand would be more productive.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> The ones that are important can. The rest just play games leading no where. It is a pattern. Life must be difficult to have to live a life of such game playing.


So, why do you do it?


----------

